# Alberto Paloschi



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2012)

l'erede di Pippo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Chi si ricorda il famoso "Patoschi"???


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Scandalo del calcio


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Mai visto un giovane cosi' scarso..

"ehh ma tifa milan" LOL anche io tifo Milan.

"11 baloschi " e allora si, che in b ci andiamo al 100%.


----------



## E81 (4 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mai visto un giovane cosi' scarso..
> 
> "ehh ma tifa milan" LOL anche io tifo Milan.
> 
> "11 baloschi " e allora si, che in b ci andiamo al 100%.


il gol dopo pochi secondi aveva "leggermente" confuso xDDDD


----------



## Dottorm (4 Settembre 2012)

Si è un po' perso, ma a me non dispiaceva. Aveva il carattere e il piglio giusto.
Evidentemente non è stato capace di condurre una vita da pieno professionista, cosa indispensabile visto che non ha i colpi e la classe di un Pato.
Il punto non è che era tifoso del Milan, ma che aveva voglia e fiuto per il gol. Sarebbe potuto diventare il nuovo Inzaghi, ma ora come ora la vedo difficile.


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi > Longo. Per dire. E' sottovalutato da molti. Si chiamasse Paloschinho, allora sarebbe sicuramente titolare al milan. Quanto conta il nome.. Paloschi, per dire, non avrebbe fatto peggio di robinho l'anno scorso, in termini di gol. E' un attaccante che si sbatte per la squadra, da sempre l'anima (quanti dei nostri attuali possono fregiarsi di ciò ?), è milanista da sempre, e in quanto a caratteristiche tecniche ha un buon fiuto del gol. Poi pensatela come volete, si sa che per voi il 90% dei giocatori italiani sono dei cessi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dottorm, Paloschi in quanto a professionalità da le piste a ibrahimovic, per dirne un altro. Non scherziamo. Il punto è che il milan ha deciso di non puntare su di lui perchè non attira gente allo stadio, non ha l'immagine che serve al marketing aziendale deciso dalla società. E allora meglio provare a riprendere un kakà finito da 4 anni piuttosto che provare a lanciare un giovane del vivaio con buone caratteristiche...


----------



## James Watson (4 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Si è un po' perso, ma a me non dispiaceva. Aveva il carattere e il piglio giusto.
> Evidentemente *non è stato capace di condurre una vita da pieno professionista*, cosa indispensabile visto che non ha i colpi e la classe di un Pato.
> Il punto non è che era tifoso del Milan, ma che aveva voglia e fiuto per il gol. Sarebbe potuto diventare il nuovo Inzaghi, ma ora come ora la vedo difficile.



Forse la dovremmo anche smettere di accusare di scarsa serietà i calciatori così a casaccio.
Paloschi non è nè sarà mai certamente un fenomeno, nè un campione, al massimo potrà diventare un onesto "mestierante" in serie A.
Sostenere però che si sia perso per motivi di "scarsa professionalità" significa però non avere la minima idea di tutto quello che sto ragazzo ha passato negli ultimi tre anni: una valanga di infortuni degna dell'altro, più famoso, giovane di belle speranze dell'attacco rossonero.
Non è un caso, infatti, che quando non è stato infortunato ha, praticamente sempre giocato titolare, sia a parma che al chievo l'anno scorso.
Per la cronaca, attualmente è fuori per infortunio, almeno per i prossimi due-tre mesi. E' stato appena operato perché ha subito una distorsione della caviglia con interessamento dei legamenti e rottura della capsula. 
Negli ultimi due anni il ragazzo ha messo insieme più stiramenti, strappi e guai fisici che presenze..


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi è poca roba,buon giocatore da squadre di medio-bassa classifica.Nulla piu'.Non so cosa vedete in questo ragazzo,è una mezza s e g a!


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Paloschi è poca roba,buon giocatore da squadre di medio-bassa classifica.Nulla piu'.Non so cosa vedete in questo ragazzo,è una mezza s e g a!



Evidentemente non l'hai mai visto giocare prima che andasse al chievo per dire. Io si, l'ho seguito molto e da vicino e ti assicuro che non è una mezza ****. Di certo noa i colpi del campione ma quanti giocatori, in A, non li hanno eppure segnano molto e sono considerati forti ? Matri, pazzini, Toni qualche anno fa, Gilardino (piscio mi ammazza), Pellissier... cioè, questi non sono fenomeni ma il loro lo fanno. E in una squadra come la nostra attuale, penso che uno cosi, come paloschi, ci starebbe benissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

Io so solo che il suo max in carriera è 12 gol al Parma in B,4 anni fa.L'anno scorso riserva del Chievo con un bottino se non sbaglio di 5 reti.Sono dati oggettivi,il ragazzo non è da Milan,molto piu' dei Matri,Toni e Pazzini,ma decisamente!


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Si ma si contano anche le presenze andreas. Altrimenti non ha senso. Se uno fa 10 presenze e 5 gol non sono pochi, se invece di presenze ne fa 30 e 5 gol allora diventano pochi..devi vedere il contesto. E' stato martoriato dagli infortuni e ha giocato poco.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

Infatti,l'anno scorso 32 presenze,al Chievo,5 gol!


----------



## The Ripper (4 Settembre 2012)

Si è un po' perso... ma ha l'età dalla sua. Se risolve i problemi fisici non dico che può esplodere ma di certo può riprendersi ciò che la i ha tolto finora.
Ma assolutamente non è un gran giocatore


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si è un po' perso... ma ha l'età dalla sua. Se risolve i problemi fisici non dico che può esplodere ma di certo può riprendersi ciò che la i ha tolto finora.
> Ma assolutamente non è un gran giocatore



You dont say ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti,l'anno scorso 32 presenze,al Chievo,5 gol!



L'anno scorso ne ha fatte molte da subentrato visto che gli si preferiva pellissier e thereau. Se giocasse titolare tutto l'anno in una squadra come il milan di ora, sicuramente andrebbe in doppia cifra.


----------



## James Watson (4 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> You dont say ?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Quoto. Il ragazzo è stato martoriato dagli infortuni.
Certo, non stiamo parlando di un fenomeno, ma di uno che in serie A ci può stare tranquillamente.
Che poi il "cosa ci vedete in sto ragazzo".... sapete benissimo, perché l'abbiamo spiegato un milione di volte sia io che Herbert che gli altri "paloschiani" che il nostro "supporto" per lui è qualcosa che va anche al dì là delle mere qualità tecniche del calciatore.


----------



## BB7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Dai che è un mediocre ed è sempre stato un mediocre.... ogni anno c'è il classico giocatore italiano che viene pompato dai media... vedi Acquafresca e quest'anno Destro...


----------



## Dottorm (4 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Paloschi > Longo. Per dire. E' sottovalutato da molti. Si chiamasse Paloschinho, allora sarebbe sicuramente titolare al milan. Quanto conta il nome.. Paloschi, per dire, non avrebbe fatto peggio di robinho l'anno scorso, in termini di gol. E' un attaccante che si sbatte per la squadra, da sempre l'anima (quanti dei nostri attuali possono fregiarsi di ciò ?), è milanista da sempre, e in quanto a caratteristiche tecniche ha un buon fiuto del gol. Poi pensatela come volete, si sa che per voi il 90% dei giocatori italiani sono dei cessi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Dottorm, Paloschi in quanto a professionalità da le piste a ibrahimovic, per dirne un altro. Non scherziamo. Il punto è che il milan ha deciso di non puntare su di lui perchè non attira gente allo stadio, non ha l'immagine che serve al marketing aziendale deciso dalla società. E allora meglio provare a riprendere un kakà finito da 4 anni piuttosto che provare a lanciare un giovane del vivaio con buone caratteristiche...





James Watson ha scritto:


> Forse la dovremmo anche smettere di accusare di scarsa serietà i calciatori così a casaccio.
> Paloschi non è nè sarà mai certamente un fenomeno, nè un campione, al massimo potrà diventare un onesto "mestierante" in serie A.
> Sostenere però che si sia perso per motivi di "scarsa professionalità" significa però non avere la minima idea di tutto quello che sto ragazzo ha passato negli ultimi tre anni: una valanga di infortuni degna dell'altro, più famoso, giovane di belle speranze dell'attacco rossonero.
> Non è un caso, infatti, che quando non è stato infortunato ha, praticamente sempre giocato titolare, sia a parma che al chievo l'anno scorso.
> ...



Per carità, sono il primo a dare sempre a chiunque (anche agli indifendibili) il beneficio del dubbio. Anche a Pato, tutti dicono che non faccia vita da atleta e altre malignità con Barbara e similari, ma in realtà non c'è nessuna prova, solo voci.
E da questo punto di vista ho parlato anche per Paloschi, perchè ai tempi di Parma sentivo parlare di un suo atteggiarsi e fare il puttan|ere (e mi pare che me lo disse proprio gente di Parma), ma anche qui possono essere solo voci (peraltro maligne), non intendo giudicare nessuno, tra l'altro so dei suoi numerosi infortuni. Anche se poi infortuni e scarsi risultati sul campo, per un ragazzo che comunque aveva dimostrato buone cose, possono essere spiegati anche da ipotesi simili, senza contare che quando si entra nel professionismo ci vuole poco a perdere la testa con le cifre che girano.

Comunque su Paloschi che dà le piste a Ibra sulla professionalità non scherziamo, dai....


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Io sono di parma e ti assicuro che su paloschi, tutti, o almeno il 99% pensavano che fosse un professionista esemplare ed erano anche i suoi compagni e l'allenatore di allora, guidolin, a dirlo. L'ho anche conosciuto personalmente. 

E si, ripeto: paloschi non prende a schiaffi gli avversari, non insulta i guardalinee. E in allenamento da sempre il massimo, attenendosi a uno stile di vita rigoroso fuori dal campo. Per questo dà le piste a ibra in professionalità. Quella sulla professionalità di ibrahimovic è una leggenda metropolitana.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (4 Settembre 2012)

Buon giocatore, ma niente di che... io non lo metterei sullo stesso piano di Toni o Gilardino, che di gol ne hanno segnati a valanga... Paloschi non so se arriverà a 100 in A

La sua professionalità è ineccepibile!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

sembrava forte all'inizio, poi si è rivelato un giocatore normale


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Lavoro sporco....si sbatte....FA LE SPONDE

Dai poi che baloschi e' piu' professionale di ibra non si puo' sentire 
Ha il fiuto da bomber? ROTFL Pazzini che fa tripletta allora e' un fenomeno..

Si a parma credono sia profesionale perche' dopo il crack parmalat e le due/tre buone stagioni con adriano mutu gilardino, sono abituati a salvarsi da 7/8 anni dove perfino Galloppa ,Zaccardo sono professionisti serissimi. Se uno gioca a calcio, si presume ci sappia fare, chiedi ai tifosi del parma se nel parma di crespo avrebbero preferito baloschi al suo posto.

Perche' posso essere anche io un professionista serio ma se non ci so fare, non ci so fare.

Poi a me sembra un altro di quei montati, dice che il suo idolo e' inzaghi, f2/3 gol e si lascia crescere i capelli come inzaghi con il frontino
Na ciofeca


----------



## Frikez (4 Settembre 2012)

_fa le sponde_


----------



## Hammer (4 Settembre 2012)

Ho come l'impressione che se non inizia a segnare tra qualche anno lo vedremo in B.


----------



## Cm Punk (4 Settembre 2012)

Paloschinho 
Mi sembra la stessa storia di giaccherinho 
Basta con questa storia che se fossero stranieri sarebbero considerati campioni, soprattutto ora che tutte le squadra stanno puntando su gli italiani
Perchè non dite le stesse cose su insigne, verratti, immobile, destro, el92 ecc. ?? semplice loro sono forti, gente come paloschi o giaccherini sono semplicemente giocatori mediocri non c'entra la nazionalità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Settembre 2012)

paloschi e scarso, poi sento qualche tifoso del milan che e l'erede di inzaghi ma siamo fuori? poi sinceramente non capisco come mai non si faccia comprare a titolo definitivo tanto e chiaro che il milan non crede in lui


----------



## Hammer (4 Settembre 2012)

farà come i vari Matri e Borriello, una carriera di mediocrità per poi esplodere ai 28 anni


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Paloschi > Longo. Per dire. E' sottovalutato da molti. Si chiamasse Paloschinho, allora sarebbe sicuramente titolare al milan. Quanto conta il nome.. Paloschi, per dire, non avrebbe fatto peggio di robinho l'anno scorso, in termini di gol. E' un attaccante che si sbatte per la squadra, da sempre l'anima (quanti dei nostri attuali possono fregiarsi di ciò ?), è milanista da sempre, e in quanto a caratteristiche tecniche ha un buon fiuto del gol. Poi pensatela come volete, si sa che per voi il 90% dei giocatori italiani sono dei cessi.
> .


Premesso ch ognuno puo pensarla come vuole, mi viene difficile dire che paloschi, uno che fatica a trovare il posto al Chievo, sarebbe pronto per giocare al Milan. Robinho sbaglia i gol, è un cesso, ma è comunque di un'altra categoria rispetto a paloschi, che ritengo, personalmente, molto men forte di Longo. 

Se non avesse fatto quel gol al siena, sempre mia personalissima idea, staremmo parlando di un ardemagni qualsiasi


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Tanto per fare nomi credo che okaka sia piu' forte


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tanto per fare nomi credo che okaka sia piu' forte



Non esageriamo


----------



## Dottorm (4 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Io sono di parma e ti assicuro che su paloschi, tutti, o almeno il 99% pensavano che fosse un professionista esemplare ed erano anche i suoi compagni e l'allenatore di allora, guidolin, a dirlo. L'ho anche conosciuto personalmente.
> 
> E si, ripeto: paloschi non prende a schiaffi gli avversari, non insulta i guardalinee. E in allenamento da sempre il massimo, attenendosi a uno stile di vita rigoroso fuori dal campo. Per questo dà le piste a ibra in professionalità. Quella sulla professionalità di ibrahimovic è una leggenda metropolitana.



Perfetto, evidentemente mi hanno raccontato ******cce... meglio così, è un ragazzo che ci ha fatto appassionare. Resta il fatto che ancora non ha fatto il salto di qualità, ma ultimamente sono numerosi i casi in cui il salto di qualità avviene in età avanzata, vedi Toni su tutti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2012)

Nel Milan fece dei buonissimi numeri e anche a Parma, ma gli infortuni lo hanno rovinato, non è un fuoriclasse, ma il fiuto del gol non gli manca di certo, spero non faccia la fine di Pato, ma ahimè pare sia nella giusta strada per esserlo


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Premesso ch ognuno puo pensarla come vuole, mi viene difficile dire che paloschi, uno che fatica a trovare il posto al Chievo, sarebbe pronto per giocare al Milan. Robinho sbaglia i gol, è un cesso, ma è comunque di un'altra categoria rispetto a paloschi, che ritengo, personalmente, molto men forte di Longo.
> 
> Se non avesse fatto quel gol al siena, sempre mia personalissima idea, staremmo parlando di un ardemagni qualsiasi



Longo invece cos'ha dimostrato più di paloschi se non dei gol in primavera ? Anche ganz segna in primavera. Anche zigoni. Io non dico che paloschi sia un fenomeno ma che, nel milan attuale, ci starebbe benissimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Tanto per fare nomi credo che okaka sia piu' forte



E qui, mi sia concesso dirlo, viene detta una cosa che, col calcio, c'entra ben poco. Riesamina le tue conoscenze, forse ti conviene.


----------



## Gighen (4 Settembre 2012)

Continuo a sentir parlare di sfortuna/sfiga degli infortuni.
Ragazzi, guardate che l'integrità fisica, esattamente come il talento, nonostante sia indipendente dalla volontà e dall'impegno del calciatore, risulta essere spesso una caratteristica decisiva.
Mille volte meglio un peeppone sempre disponibile piuttosto che un pato con 5 presenze all'attivo.
Ripeto, sebbene non sia colpa di Paloschi, la sua scarsissima integrità fisica (come per pato, del resto) lo rende un giocatore di basso livello, dal momento che il suo contributo annuale è influenzato non solo dalle prestazioni, ma anche dalle presenze. 
Nel calcio non c'è spazio per pietà e leccaculismi. Un giocatore forte ed integro (es: Nocerino, Zanetti, Marchisio) che garantisce 30/40 presenze all'anno per intenderci, vale più di un fenomeno sempre rotto (es: Paolo Rossi, Robben) con 10 presenze. Quello che conta è il contributo globale di un giocatore, sia esso dovuto a talento o integrità fisica poco conta.

Ergo, Paloschi stia pure lontano dal milan, ci manca solo un altro peto più scarso, per carità


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

P.s. nessuno ha parlato di sponde, anzi non è proprio quel tipo di giocatore. Per cui è facile parlare per luoghi comuni e solite frasette ironiche, però io rispondo solo a chi motiva con frasi SENSATE e un minimo da persona ADULTA ciò che dice. L'infantilità la lascio anche stare.


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2012)

Se ne andò dal Milan da grande talento, da futuro erede di pippo, da nuovo numero 9. Sono passati tanti anni, vuoi per infortuni, vuoi per sfortuna, vuoi per limiti il ragazzo non ha dimostrato di essere da Milan. 

Questo Paloschi a chi potrebbe rubare il posto? A Pazzini? A Robinho? A Pato? A Bojan? Questo al Milan farebbe la quinta, sesta punta. Sarei felicissimo un giorno tornasse con noi, ma solo se lo merita e ad oggi sul campo non l'ha dimostrato.


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2012)

A Paloschi va dato atto che tutto sommato in U21 ha fatto più che egregiamente pur subentrando molte volte, non mi sembra un tipo su cui puntare anche se è solo un 90, ma come tipo di caratteristiche e per il giocatore che è non vedo in lui un futuro al Milan, noi abbiamo bisogno d'altro l'anno prossimo, serve una punta di livello e non un giovane di belle speranze che fatica a trovare spazio al Chievo. 
Poi come sarà la sua carriera non lo so, magari è un altro di quelli che a 25-26 anni scoppia tipo Matri, un giocatore da Genoa massimo appunto.


----------



## Gighen (4 Settembre 2012)

meglio avere Biliardino in rosa che segna 7 gol in un anno e pagarlo quattro giuggiole piuttosto che pato sempre rotto il quale, per imboccare la *****, costa 8mln all'anno al milan, con nessun contributo tangibile alla causa.


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2012)

Gighen ha scritto:


> meglio avere Biliardino in rosa che segna 7 gol in un anno e pagarlo quattro giuggiole piuttosto che pato sempre rotto il quale, per imboccare la *****, costa 8mln all'anno al milan, con nessun contributo tangibile alla causa.



Che c'entra con Paloschi?!


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Manco ti rispondo.


----------



## Gighen (4 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che c'entra con Paloschi?!



se magari leggi il post precedente capisci il senso, altrimenti pazienza.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Longo invece cos'ha dimostrato più di paloschi se non dei gol in primavera ? Anche ganz segna in primavera. Anche zigoni. Io non dico che paloschi sia un fenomeno ma che, nel milan attuale, ci starebbe benissimo.



Ognuno ha le proprie preferenze, mica ho detto che Longo ha dimostrato qualcosa in più di paloschi. Diverso il discorso su robinho


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2012)

ma i paragoni con longo che senso hanno ? ci sono 2 anni di differenza tra i due. 

vedremo tra 2 anni longo dove sarà.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Bill ha scritto:


> Longo invece cos'ha dimostrato più di paloschi se non dei gol in primavera ? Anche ganz segna in primavera. Anche zigoni. Io non dico che paloschi sia un fenomeno ma che, nel milan attuale, ci starebbe benissimo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


la differenza è che uno è uscito dalla primavera ed è andato all'espanyol, gli altri vivacchiano in primavera fino a diventare dei fuori quota o finiscono in lega pro.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi questo letale fiuto del gol non so dove si possa vedere ..


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Nessuno ha detto letale. Inoltre, lo si vede, basta guardarlo giocare e vedersi i suoi gol. Longo è andato all'espanyol, paloschi al parma in serie B, dove è andato in doppia cifra. E intorno aveva una squadraccia. Che poi sia penalizzato dagli infortuni è vero.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2012)

Se paloschi fosse di proprietà di un Siena qualsiasi, lo vorresti al Milan?


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2012)

Ognuno la pensi come meglio crede: è lo spirito di questa community.


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se paloschi fosse di proprietà di un Siena qualsiasi, lo vorresti al Milan?



Al milan di oggi, si.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se ne andò dal Milan da grande talento, da futuro erede di pippo, da nuovo numero 9. Sono passati tanti anni, vuoi per infortuni, vuoi per sfortuna, vuoi per limiti il ragazzo non ha dimostrato di essere da Milan.
> 
> Questo Paloschi a chi potrebbe rubare il posto? A Pazzini? A Robinho? A Pato? A Bojan? Questo al Milan farebbe la quinta, sesta punta. Sarei felicissimo un giorno tornasse con noi, ma solo se lo merita e ad oggi sul campo non l'ha dimostrato.


Con Pato se la giocherebbe alla grande.Per il posto in infermeria,però


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Al robinho dell'anno scorso anche la punta della nazionale francese paraplegici di calcio a 5 lo ruberebbe il posto. Bojan cos'ha dimostrato ? Mah. Io preferirei un italiano, milanista, ragazzino cresciuto del vivaio che fare un favore al barca e valorizzare bojan.


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi è un po' l'Inzaghi dei poveri ma con meno cattiveria


----------



## The P (4 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi nella primavera si faceva notare, gli esordi con il Milan sia in campionato che in coppa italia sembravano prospettare un futuro roseo, così come l'anno successivo a Parma dove ha disputato uno splendido campionato.

Oltre al fiuto del goal, la sua caratteristica che più mi piaceva è che in attacco sembra un Gattuso del centrocampo. Andava su ogni palla e mangiava l'erba.

Dopo gli infortuni è diventato un altro calciatore e, secondo me, difficilmente diventerà da Milan. Spero per lui di sbagliarmi, ma condivido chi vede in lui una dimensione da squadra di medio-bassa classifica.


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Provocazione (nemmeno tanto): forse non tutti lo sanno, ma anche Samuele Longo è svernato in Primavera fino a diventare fuori quota (infatti è un '92, e l'anno scorso i '92 erano fuori quota). Comunque l'essere fuori quota in Primavera non ti porta necessariamente ad essere uno scarsone, semplicemente può essere una maturazione più lenta.

Detto questo Paloschi mi aveva impressionato, quell'anno, per voglia e determinazione. è vero che non ha i mezzi tecnici del campione, ma riusciva sempre a fare buone cose nelle partite in cui veniva impiegato. Anche il primo anno a Parma fece bene con 12 reti spesso da subentrante (era, in teoria, la riserva di Lucarelli) a 18 anni. Ricordo anche un inizio di Serie A incoraggiante, con 2 reti nelle prime 2 partite. Poi sono arrivati gli infortuni da cui non è mai uscito.

Ora come ora non è da Milan, almeno secondo me, ma non sappiamo dove sarebbe potuto arrivare senza gli infortuni che ha avuto. Sarebbe potuto diventare una buona prima punta, almeno a mio parere, ma nel calcio conta anche l'affidabilità e, soprattutto nei giovani, la continuità di impiego per poter crescere in maniera costante. Per dire, Xavi a 21-22 anni era molto forte, ma se non fosse stato titolare praticamente sempre nel Barça, dubito sarebbe arrivato ai picchi di eccellenza odierni. Per questo sono estremamente a favore dell'iscrizione delle squadre B a Campionati minori, i giovani vanno messi a contatto col professionismo da subito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2012)

Se smette di farsi male lo vedo come un Kuyt ( o come cavolo si scrive ) italiano


----------



## tamba84 (4 Settembre 2012)

sulla professionalità di paloschi tanti addetti ai lavori non hanno mai avuto nulla da ridire,anzi inzaghi stesso ha detto che rivede in lui la sua stesa dedizione al lavoro.

purtroppo il talento non è quello di inzaghi ma perchè accusare un atleta serio d scarsa professionalità?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma infatti non si accusa per la professionalita', e' solo scarso; tutto qua'.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Settembre 2012)

ragazzi,poche storie:questo è una pi*pa.E' solo stato miracolato dal fatto di aver segnato 18 secondi dopo il suo esordio in serie A.Altrimenti questo lavorerebbe in fabbrica a quest'ora


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Al robinho dell'anno scorso anche la punta della nazionale francese paraplegici di calcio a 5 lo ruberebbe il posto. Bojan cos'ha dimostrato ? Mah. Io preferirei un italiano, milanista, ragazzino cresciuto del vivaio che fare un favore al barca e valorizzare bojan.



se devo pescare dal nostro vivaio allora punto su kingley boateng.


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Ora come ora ce ne sarebbe di gente su cui puntare, non fenomeni ma comunque giovani dal buon potenziale, come de sciglio... altro che bojan.


----------



## S T B (4 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Con Pato se la giocherebbe alla grande.Per il posto in infermeria,però



almeno è simpatico a differenza del papero...


----------



## James Watson (5 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ragazzi,poche storie:questo è una pi*pa.E' solo stato miracolato dal fatto di aver segnato 18 secondi dopo il suo esordio in serie A.Altrimenti questo lavorerebbe in fabbrica a quest'ora



Sostenere questo significa non averlo MAI visto giocare per davvero. Paloschi, anche adesso che è stato limitato dagli infortuni, in A ci sta tranquillamente.


----------



## Dottorm (5 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Ora come ora ce ne sarebbe di gente su cui puntare, non fenomeni ma comunque giovani dal buon potenziale, come de sciglio... altro che bojan.



Mah, rispetto la tua opinione ma, visto che evochi tanto il "capire di calcio" ecc non puoi venire a paragonare un giovane della Primavera, anche un Paloschi con una certa esperienza, con un Bojan.
Bojan è più giovane di Paloschi e ha già un'esperienza internazionale notevole... sorvoliamo sul palmares imbarazzante (anch'io nel Barcellona avrei un palmares migliore di Totti), è già un ragazzo che ha dimostrato di saper stare in un certo contesto, forse non sarà esploso come si immaginava ma l'anno scorso è arrivato in serie A e ha fatto più della metà del totale dei gol di Paloschi in 5 stagioni.
Ok che Paloschi subisce infortuni a catena (sarà sfortuna), ok che gli vogliamo bene per la sua bella stagione di esordio e per la promessa che rappresentava... ma non si vive di promesse, d'altronde non è scritto da nessuna parte che un calciatore se non esplode è per forza un fallito, voglio dire farà altro nella vita  o semplicemente si accontenterà di giocare per realtà e serie minori, d'altronde noi dal nostro pulpito di tifosi li vediamo come falliti, loro che sono professionisti credo si sentano perfettamente realizzati anche di giocare in serie B, altrochè


----------



## Heisenberg (5 Settembre 2012)

Io non li paragono infatti per capacità tecniche. Uno della primavera fa molto più schifo di Bojan, chiunque. Ma se vuoi iniziare un ciclo basato sui giovani, magari italiani, non c'è niente di meglio che promuoverne uno potenzialmente buono dal vivaio. E lo fai giocare e accetti che sbaglia, che fa schifo, che deve migliorarsi. Ma non vai a valorizzare uno spagnolo per il barcelona, per niente.


----------



## Dottorm (5 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Io non li paragono infatti per capacità tecniche. Uno della primavera fa molto più schifo di Bojan, chiunque. Ma se vuoi iniziare un ciclo basato sui giovani, magari italiani, non c'è niente di meglio che promuoverne uno potenzialmente buono dal vivaio. E lo fai giocare e accetti che sbaglia, che fa schifo, che deve migliorarsi. Ma non vai a valorizzare uno spagnolo per il barcelona, per niente.



Ah sotto questo punto di vista concordo assolutamente. E temo che la boutade di Galliani su Bojan (abbiamo l'opzione col Barcellona e loro la contro-opzione) sia una della marea di bugie che ci propinano quotidianamente (ormai si riconoscono dalla puzza).
E concordo anche sullo sbagliare. Infatti non capisco come si faccia a criticare un De Sciglio (uno dei pochi Primavera passati in prima squadra decenti da lungo tempo) dopo un primo tempo timido con la Sampdoria. Cioè uno arriva dalla Primavera e già deve avere l'esperienza e la tranquillità di un veterano altrimenti fa schifo...mah


----------



## Heisenberg (5 Settembre 2012)

De sciglio va apprezzato quando va bene e criticato quando fa male. L'essere giovani non gli preclude l'onere della critica. Il punto è che, nonostante le critiche, va fatto giocare. Sempre. Perchè è l'unico modo in cui può migliorare.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2012)

Il punto è che Paloschi negli ultimi tempi ha giocato pochissimo, per problemi fisici e anche per scelte tecniche.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sostenere questo significa non averlo MAI visto giocare per davvero. Paloschi, anche adesso che è stato limitato dagli infortuni, in A ci sta tranquillamente.



bah,l'unica stagione che è andato in doppia cifra era in serie B,nel parma


----------



## James Watson (5 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> bah,l'unica stagione che è andato in doppia cifra era in serie B,nel parma



Che guardacaso è stata l'unica stagione in cui non si è sfasciato.. 

Tra la serie A e la fabbrica ci sono di mezzo la B, le due leghe pro, la D, l'eccellenza, la promozione, la prima, la seconda e la terza categoria


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Che guardacaso è stata l'unica stagione in cui non si è sfasciato..
> 
> Tra la serie A e la fabbrica ci sono di mezzo la B, le due leghe pro, la D, l'eccellenza, la promozione, la prima, la seconda e la terza categoria


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)

In questo forum ho sempre sostenuto che Paloschi fosse scarso da morire. Pure quando segnò quel gol do 24 secondi, la reputai una botta di popò immensa e nulla più. Ricordo ancora quante parole mi beccavo se toccavo Paloschi, eppure l'ho sempre visto un giocatore buono per la serie B o per il Pescara quest'anno e non mi sembra che la sua carriera brilli di colpi memorabili o doppiette come se piovesse. 

Gli infortuni possono condizionarti è vero ma a mio avviso lui i colpi del "nuozo Inzaghi" non li ha mai avuti e mai li avrà, manco quelli del centravanti da serie A


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2012)

Giocatore da bassa classifica di Serie A,non di più.Spero di non vederlo più al Milan.
E per chi dice che da le piste ad Ibra in quanto a professionalità,forse è il caso di leggersi le interviste dei compagni su come si allena e riguardarsi le immagini di Ibra che vomita a fine partita,dopo aver dato tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

Ibra da tutto anche in allenamento


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (8 Settembre 2012)

mediocre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Settembre 2012)

comunque ho scoperto (ricordato) adesso che paloschi gioca ancora in under 21  penso sia un record iniziare a giocare nell'under a 17 anni ed esserci ancora a 22 senza mai andare nella maggiore


----------



## Vinz (12 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> comunque ho scoperto (ricordato) adesso che paloschi gioca ancora in under 21  penso sia un record iniziare a giocare nell'under a 17 anni ed esserci ancora a 22 senza mai andare nella maggiore



Però si impegna


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi e' poca roba,inutile farla lunga!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi > Longo, Immobile, Destro

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Giocatore da bassa classifica di Serie A,non di più.Spero di non vederlo più al Milan.
> E per chi dice che da le piste ad Ibra in quanto a professionalità,forse è il caso di leggersi le interviste dei compagni su come si allena e riguardarsi le immagini di Ibra che vomita a fine partita,dopo aver dato tutto.



Non credo vomitasse per quanto aveva corso ma per ben altri motivi.

Inoltre, paloschi non prende a schiaffi gli avversari e non insulta i guardalinee.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi e' piu' forte di Immobile e Destro solo nel giardino di casa sua!


----------



## Harvey (13 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Paloschi e' piu' forte di Immobile e Destro solo nel giardino di casa sua!



Quoto. Tra l'altro non è riuscito a spiccare neanche tra Moscardelli, Pellissier e Théréau.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Quoto. Tra l'altro non è riuscito a spiccare neanche tra Moscardelli, Pellissier e Théréau.



Infatti,inoltre ha collezionato 32 presenze e 5 gol nel Chievo,in A 69 presenze e 13 gol ed è al 4° anno consecutivo di serie A.Poi se vogliamo dire che è forte,in quanto "viene dal vivaio" del Milan ed è ancora di sua proprieta' benissimo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Paloschi > Longo, Immobile, Destro



Mah.Longo ha iniziato bene in Spagna,Immobile viene da un grandissimo campionato di B e Destro,pur non essendo secondo me sto gran fenomeno,ha già dimostrato di essere di tutt'altra pasta.



Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non credo vomitasse per quanto aveva corso ma per ben altri motivi.



Ovvero?



Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Inoltre, paloschi non prende a schiaffi gli avversari e non insulta i guardalinee.



Ok,puoi dire che è uno str****,ma non che non è un professionista.


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Destro ha gia dimostrato ? Per cosa, qualche gol al siena ? Paloschi al parma prima di infortunarsi, e dopo soli 2-3 mesi, era a quota 4. Poi ha avuto l'inizio degli infortuni che lo tormentano anche ora ma non credo proprio sia inferiore a destro.

Su ibra, ha vomitato evidentemente per qualche sostanza (non dico illegale) assunta prima della partita, sicuramente non ho mai visto nessuno vomitare perchè ha corso troppo, mi sembra alquanto strano.

Inoltre scusami eh io ti parlo di ripercussioni sulla squadra: è un professionista uno che lascia la squadra senza di lui, nel momento del bisogno, perchè ha offeso un guardalinee ? No dimmi tu, se questo è essere professionisti allora anche gascoigne lo era. E menomale che c'era pato nel derby altrimenti non so come finiva l'anno dello scudo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Destro ha gia dimostrato ? Per cosa, qualche gol al siena ? Paloschi al parma prima di infortunarsi, e dopo soli 2-3 mesi, era a quota 4. Poi ha avuto l'inizio degli infortuni che lo tormentano anche ora ma non credo proprio sia inferiore a destro.
> 
> Su ibra, ha vomitato evidentemente per qualche sostanza (non dico illegale) assunta prima della partita, sicuramente non ho mai visto nessuno vomitare perchè ha corso troppo, mi sembra alquanto strano.
> 
> ...


Ma l'anno scorso ha giocato con continuita' ed ha fatto male.Destro ha giocato meno ed ha segnato piu' del doppio dei gol.Il ragazzo non spicca in nessun fondamentale,non ha nulla.Tecnica zero,senso del gol nada de nada.E' un mediocre,forse puo' riuscire a spiccare,fra qualche anno,in una piccola,ma non ha le qualita' per giocare nel Milan,ma neanche lontanamente!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Non ha giocato con continuità, è quasi sempre subentrato oltre al fatto che ha subito vari infortuni. Destro era titolare fisso al siena. Il ragazzo non s picca in nessun f ondamentale, non ha senso del gol ecc. significa che tu non hai MAI visto giocare paloschi, MAI. Per cui cosa posso dirti, prima di valutarlo guardati le partite al parma in B o i primi mesi in A e mi dirai. Perchè cosi non ha senso dialogare. Aggiungo che il milan ora come ora, di giocatori degni per qualità, ne ha molti pochi. E paloschi al posto di bojan ci starebbe benissimo, e tanti saluti al valorizzarlo per il barca.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non ha giocato con continuità, è quasi sempre subentrato oltre al fatto che ha subito vari infortuni. Destro era titolare fisso al siena. Il ragazzo non s picca in nessun f ondamentale, non ha senso del gol ecc. significa che tu non hai MAI visto giocare paloschi, MAI. Per cui cosa posso dirti, prima di valutarlo guardati le partite al parma in B o i primi mesi in A e mi dirai. Perchè cosi non ha senso dialogare. Aggiungo che il milan ora come ora, di giocatori degni per qualità, ne ha molti pochi. E paloschi al posto di bojan ci starebbe benissimo, e tanti saluti al valorizzarlo per il barca.


Ho visto giocare Paloschi una miriade di volte,molte partite anche in B,ed è scarso.Credo possa ambire a fare qualche campionato decente in A con una piccola,ma non piu' di cosi.Inoltre l'anno scorso ha collezionato 32 presenze,cio' significa che fisicamente stava bene ma gli venivano preferiti i vari Moscardelli,Thereu e con cio' ho detto tutto.Comunque Bojan vale 3-4 Paloschi!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Di paloschi non si può dire che non abbia fiuto del gol. Evidentemente lo hai guardato giocare con i pregiudizi tipici italici, senza offesa. Io non dico che sia un fenomeno ma per come siamo ora, potrebbe tranquillamente giocarsela. Gli venivano preferiti i vari moscardelli ecc. per scelta dell'allenatore visto che il chievo non voleva valorizzarlo (era in prestito) e per questo non necessitava di lanciare un giovane per fare un favore al milan, oltre al fatto che al chievo ci son gerarchie precise, pellissier gioca anche senza una gamba. Bojan avesse la grinta di paloschi sarebbe molto piu forte ma oltre a questo, io critico il fatto di valorizzarlo per un altra squadra, a sto punto prendi paloschi e provi a lanciarlo al milan, almeno se esplode ti fai un favore, se non esplode amen. Ma con b ojan, visto che non lo riscatteremo MAI, trovo alquanto scadente la strategia di farlo giocare per prepararlo al ritorno in catalunya.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heis Paloschi tra A e B ha collezionato 108 presenze e 25 reti,praticamente meno di 1 gol ogni 4 partite.Sono dati sconcertanti per uno che uno che dovrebbe avere il fiuto del gol.Sull'operazione Bojan,almeno dal punto di vista contrattuale,ti posso quotare,in quanto se non hanno l'intenzione di riscattarlo è un'operazione negative,ma le qualita' del ragazzo non si discutono e se facesse bene potrebbe anche rimanere!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi ha collezionato molti infortuni da quando è tornato in A col parma. Per questo ha cosi poche reti all'attivo. Sulla sua integrità fisica, fin'ora instabile, non posso dire nulla, è vero. Ma sul resto, dissento fortemente. Secondo te bojan se segna 25 gol viene riscattato a 18 milioni ? Noi 18 milioni non li spenderemo mai più, almeno finchè berlusconi deterrà la proprietà del milan. Per cui, farlo giocare per il barcelona a me sinceramente sta sui cosiddetti, poi de gustibus...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Paloschi ha collezionato molti infortuni da quando è tornato in A col parma. Per questo ha cosi poche reti all'attivo. Sulla sua integrità fisica, fin'ora instabile, non posso dire nulla, è vero. Ma sul resto, dissento fortemente. Secondo te bojan se segna 25 gol viene riscattato a 18 milioni ? Noi 18 milioni non li spenderemo mai più, almeno finchè berlusconi deterrà la proprietà del milan. Per cui, farlo giocare per il barcelona a me sinceramente sta sui cosiddetti, poi de gustibus...


penso che il contratto di Bojan possa essere ridiscusso,almeno sentendo qualche esperto di mercato.A Paloschi auguro una buona carriera,ma il mio giudizio rimarra' tale!


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2012)

1. Si vomita eccome per la fatica ed è capitato pure a me.
2. Destro vede la porta come pochi, fin da quando giocava con gli allievi spiccava in lui questa dote.
3. Paloschi è stato pesantemente condizionato da anni di guai fisici, è difficile dunque in tempi brevi possa diventare da grande squadra.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Su ibra, ha vomitato evidentemente per qualche sostanza (non dico illegale) assunta prima della partita, sicuramente non ho mai visto nessuno vomitare perchè ha corso troppo, mi sembra alquanto strano.


A me tempo fa è successo e non avevo assunto nessuna sostanza 
Comunque paragonare Paloschi che ha oltre 100 presenze tra i professionisti e Destro che ne ha giocate la metà,Longo che avrà giocato 3 partite in carriera..mi sembra molto azzardato.
Destro mi sembra molto meglio,Longo non lo posso giudicare,Immobile secondo me ha tratto grande profitto dal modo di giocare di Zeman ma non credo che sia tutto questo gran calciatore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Destro ha gia dimostrato ? Per cosa, qualche gol al siena ? Paloschi al parma prima di infortunarsi, e dopo soli 2-3 mesi, era a quota 4. Poi ha avuto l'inizio degli infortuni che lo tormentano anche ora ma non credo proprio sia inferiore a destro.
> 
> Su ibra, ha vomitato evidentemente per qualche sostanza (non dico illegale) assunta prima della partita, sicuramente non ho mai visto nessuno vomitare perchè ha corso troppo, mi sembra alquanto strano.
> 
> ...



Destro ha dimostrato sì:buonissima stagione in A,grandi squadre pronte a puntare su di lui,buone prestazioni in nazionale maggiore.Nulla a che vedere con il curriculum di Paloschi.

Fidati che per la fatica si può vomitare eccome,senza nessuna sostanza.Un paio di anni fa a scuola ho quasi vomitato alla fine del test di Cooper 

Certo,le volte che si è fatto cacciare è stato un cogl....,niente da dire.Ma questo è uno che da sempre tutto,in partita e in allenamento.Se non ricordo male addirittura Gattuso si disse impressionato dall'intensità degli allenamenti di Ibra.Il paragone con Gazza non può esistere,parliamo di uno che ha più alcol che sangue nelle vene,mentre Ibra non fa vita mondana.


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Io penso che ibra non abbia vomitato perchè ha corso troppo. Può capitare a un non-atleta, ma a uno c ome lui che si allena tutti i giorni non è normale che capiti.

Destro ha fatto 13 gol in serie A al siena titolare fisso, la mia idea è che paloschi senza infortuni al parma avrebbe fatto altrettanto alla sua prima in A. Ovviamente è un mio parere. Destro inoltre è montatissimo dai media italiani.

In partita ibra da tutto ? Uno che aspetta la palla sui piedi e si incazza se non gli arriva precisa ? Che in allenamento si impegni è vero, ma la professionalità di un giocatore si guarda a tutto tondo, e uno che offende i guardalinee o da schiaffi agli avversari, a casa mia, è tutto fuorchè professionale. Il paragone con gascoigne era volutamente paradossale.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi _avrebbe potuto fare_, Paloschi _farebbe_.. Il potenziale di un giocatore è importante, ma contano di più i suoi gol. Ecco perchè secondo me Paloschi ha meno credibilità di Immobile capocannoniere di B e di Destro 13 gol di serie A e gol all'esordio in nazionale maggiore. Un posto che Paloschi non ha nemmeno sfiorato. 

Magari si dirà che è colpa degli infortuni, ma chi è così misericordioso con un Di Gennaro, per dire?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Destro ha fatto 13 gol in serie A al siena titolare fisso, la mia idea è che paloschi senza infortuni al parma avrebbe fatto altrettanto alla sua prima in A. Ovviamente è un mio parere. *Destro inoltre è montatissimo dai media italiani*.



Sulla parte in grassetto la penso come te,ma secondo me è comunque di un'altra categoria rispetto a Paloschi.



Heisenberg ha scritto:


> In partita ibra da tutto ? Uno che aspetta la palla sui piedi e si incazza se non gli arriva precisa ? Che in allenamento si impegni è vero, ma la professionalità di un giocatore si guarda a tutto tondo, e uno che offende i guardalinee o da schiaffi agli avversari, a casa mia, è tutto fuorchè professionale. Il paragone con gascoigne era volutamente paradossale.



Su questo invece siamo in disaccordk,certi suoi atteggiamenti davano fastidio anche a me,ma la rabbia,verso se stesso e verso gli altri,testimonia il fatto che ci tiene e che vuole vincere sempre.Poi,ripeto,ai tempi fece girare le palle anche a me con quelle espulsioni,ma di gente che come Ibra vive per vincere ce ne servirebbe a palate.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Magari si dirà che è colpa degli infortuni, ma chi è così misericordioso con un Di Gennaro, per dire?


Qualcuno sul vecchio forum c'era


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sul vecchio forum c'era


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Settembre 2012)

Destro, ad esempio, sa fare 10 palleggi senza far cadere la palla. Non sono sicuro che Paloschi sia in grado di farlo...


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Neanche inzaghi sa fare 10 palleggi senza far cadere la palla. Lo paragoniamo a destro, dodo ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

@ Z A Z A' Ibra ha solo voglia di glorificare se stesso, per lui la squadra non esiste, lui vuole essere quello di cui si parla. A noi serve gente affamata, gente che ha i colori nel cuore, gente che vuol dare l'anima per i propri tifosi. Gente cosi va cresciuta fin da piccola tramite tutto il processo dei settori giovanili, come d'altronde si faceva una volta. Mica zingari mercenari.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Neanche inzaghi sa fare 10 palleggi senza far cadere la palla. Lo paragoniamo a destro, dodo ?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> @ Z A Z A' Ibra ha solo voglia di glorificare se stesso, per lui la squadra non esiste, lui vuole essere quello di cui si parla. A noi serve gente affamata, gente che ha i colori nel cuore, gente che vuol dare l'anima per i propri tifosi. Gente cosi va cresciuta fin da piccola tramite tutto il processo dei settori giovanili, come d'altronde si faceva una volta. Mica zingari mercenari.


Si ma deve essere gente degna,tecnicamente,di vestir i nostri colori.E non mi dire che bisogna aspettarli perche' con simil elementi si va in C2.Ah poi non mi partire con la storia che in tal modo si vedrebbero i veri tifosi perche' sono panzanate!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Paloschi _avrebbe potuto fare_, Paloschi _farebbe_.. Il potenziale di un giocatore è importante, ma contano di più i suoi gol. Ecco perchè secondo me Paloschi ha meno credibilità di Immobile capocannoniere di B e di Destro 13 gol di serie A e gol all'esordio in nazionale maggiore. Un posto che Paloschi non ha nemmeno sfiorato.
> 
> Magari si dirà che è colpa degli infortuni, ma chi è così misericordioso con un Di Gennaro, per dire?



Ripeto.


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Il degno tecnicamente non esiste per me, preferisco uno che si impegna e da l'anima per i tifosi e ha la tecnica di inzaghi piuttosto che un ibrahimovic che fa gol splendidi ma gli interessa solo di guadagnare e la gloria personale. Poi de gustibus. Che siano panzanate lo pensi tu, ma è il tuo pensiero, non il mio, per me le panzanate le dici tu, detto cordialmente e senza nessun ostilità 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ripeto.



Ma tu sei juventino o erro ?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Il degno tecnicamente non esiste per me, preferisco uno che si impegna e da l'anima per i tifosi e ha la tecnica di inzaghi piuttosto che un ibrahimovic che fa gol splendidi ma gli interessa solo di guadagnare e la gloria personale. Poi de gustibus. Che siano panzanate lo pensi tu, ma è il tuo pensiero, non il mio, per me le panzanate le dici tu, detto cordialmente e senza nessun ostilità
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non erri. Motti come "Agnelli ********" e "Juve *****" sono dati a 1.01 alla SNAI


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Non erri. Motti come "Agnelli ********" e "Juve *****" sono dati a 1.01 alla SNAI



Nessun motto, è una mia politica personale, preferisco non parlare con gli juventini di calcio. Ma è una cosa mia, puoi benissimo criticarmi e non ho niente contro di te. Ciao


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Nessun motto, è una mia politica personale, preferisco non parlare con gli juventini di calcio. Ma è una cosa mia, puoi benissimo criticarmi e non ho niente contro di te. Ciao



Peccato! Il tuo pensiero è (mi pare) unico in questo topic e sarebbe stato un piacere. Chiaramente dormirò stanotte 
Salutoni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Neanche inzaghi sa fare 10 palleggi senza far cadere la palla. Lo paragoniamo a destro, dodo ?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> @ Z A Z A' Ibra ha solo voglia di glorificare se stesso, per lui la squadra non esiste, lui vuole essere quello di cui si parla. A noi serve gente affamata, gente che ha i colori nel cuore, gente che vuol dare l'anima per i propri tifosi. Gente cosi va cresciuta fin da piccola tramite tutto il processo dei settori giovanili, come d'altronde si faceva una volta. Mica zingari mercenari.



La pensiamo diversamente allora.Io,da un giocatore del Milan,non posso *pretendere* un amore viscerale per la maglia come quello che ci metteremmo noi tifosi,sopratutto dai giocatori stranieri.A me basta solo che ce la mettano tutta per portare il Milan alla vittoria.Gloria personale o no,Ibra ti porta alla vittoria.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Il degno tecnicamente non esiste per me, preferisco uno che si impegna e da l'anima per i tifosi e ha la tecnica di inzaghi piuttosto che un ibrahimovic che fa gol splendidi ma gli interessa solo di guadagnare e la gloria personale. Poi de gustibus. Che siano panzanate lo pensi tu, ma è il tuo pensiero, non il mio, per me le panzanate le dici tu, detto cordialmente e senza nessun ostilità



Sei a conoscenza del fatto che tutti i calciatori sono mercenari al giorno d'oggi???Hai capito l'antifona???Se il City,in un futuro prox,offrisse a De Sciglio un contratto multi-milionario lui scapperebbe di corsa a Manchester.Non esistono le bandiera,gente attaccata alla maglia.La tua,perdonami,è solo pura utopia(ad oggi direi per fortuna),che non a niente a che fare col calcio d'oggi,un calcio cui uno dei fautori principali della sua rovina è a capo del Milan!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La pensiamo diversamente allora.Io,da un giocatore del Milan,non posso *pretendere* un amore viscerale per la maglia come quello che ci metteremmo noi tifosi,sopratutto dai giocatori stranieri.A me basta solo che ce la mettano tutta per portare il Milan alla vittoria.Gloria personale o no,Ibra ti porta alla vittoria.



Non è proprio cosi, visto che ultimamente, a parte noi, lo han cacciato un po ovunque... e a noi quest'anno non ha fatto vincere molto. Come dici ? mancava la squadra ? ah ecco allora serve una squadra più che un fenomeno..e guarda caso la juve, oltre al doping, aveva una squadra affamata...

Andreas, infatti io parlo di un procedimento da attuare dal vivaio. In italia stiamo sempre peggio dal punto di vista calcistico, e io sono contento che il milan stia ridimensionando i costi: abbassare gli ingaggi è il primo passo verso il ritorno alla fedeltà verso i colori. Su berlusconi hai ragione. E la mia è utopia, lo so, per ora. Ma visto che il sistema calcio si sta accartocciando su se stesso, in italia la gente va sempre meno agli stadi ecc. insomma, magari in un futuro lontano le cose cambieranno, spero.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non è proprio cosi, visto che ultimamente, a parte noi, lo han cacciato un po ovunque... e a noi quest'anno non ha fatto vincere molto. Come dici ? mancava la squadra ? ah ecco allora serve una squadra più che un fenomeno..e guarda caso la juve, oltre al doping, aveva una squadra affamata...
> 
> Andreas, infatti io parlo di un procedimento da attuare dal vivaio. In italia stiamo sempre peggio dal punto di vista calcistico, e io sono contento che il milan stia ridimensionando i costi: abbassare gli ingaggi è il primo passo verso il ritorno alla fedeltà verso i colori. Su berlusconi hai ragione. E la mia è utopia, lo so, per ora. Ma visto che il sistema calcio si sta accartocciando su se stesso, in italia la gente va sempre meno agli stadi ecc. insomma, magari in un futuro lontano le cose cambieranno, spero.



Si ma rimane il fatto che in squadra deve andarci gente forte,capace tecnicamente,non broccacci che giocano solo per il fatto che hanno fatto parte della primavera.Uno degli esempi,per tornare in tema,è Paloschi!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma cosa c'entra che abbian fatto parte della primavera, tu non capisci il mio discorso. Innanzitutto i giovani vanno lanciati, non tutti ma quelli che dimostrano talento, e non parlo di un talento folle come pato o jovetic ma anche meno. Vanno provati e gli va data fiducia, a questi. Come fu per paloschi. Poi ovvio che mica tutti possono giocare a certi livelli ma ciò che chiedo io è di investire pesantemente nel vivaio sia in termini monetari che di "pensiero", di far crescere giocatori con l'idea che devono sempre lottare e dare il massimo per la maglia, e ovviamente cercare, come hanno fatto nel barca, di farli evolvere dal punto di vista tecnico. Ma quello è un processo che ci mette almeno 10 anni a maturare e dare i primi frutti, e bisogna essere pazienti. Il mio è un discorso di più ampio respiro di quello che dici tu, che lo hai banalizzato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non è proprio cosi, visto che ultimamente, a parte noi, lo han cacciato un po ovunque... e a noi quest'anno non ha fatto vincere molto. Come dici ? mancava la squadra ? ah ecco allora serve una squadra più che un fenomeno..e guarda caso la juve, oltre al doping, aveva una squadra affamata...



Lo hanno cacciato solo da Barcellona (ma il sentimento era ricambiato) e dal Milan (esclusivamente per motivi economici) eh,tutte le altre volte ha fatto lui le valige,per andare a vincere.
Quest'anno non ci ha fatto vincere?Più che essere il capo cannoniere della Serie A non poteva fare,senza contare che ha interrotto una striscia di OTTO campionati vinti consecutivamente,quasi tutti vinti da assoluto protagonista.
E con Thiago e Pato sani lo avremmo vinto agilmente il campionato,secondo me.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra che abbian fatto parte della primavera, tu non capisci il mio discorso. Innanzitutto i giovani vanno lanciati, non tutti ma quelli che dimostrano talento, e non parlo di un talento folle come pato o jovetic ma anche meno. Vanno provati e gli va data fiducia, a questi. Come fu per paloschi. Poi ovvio che mica tutti possono giocare a certi livelli ma ciò che chiedo io è di investire pesantemente nel vivaio sia in termini monetari che di "pensiero", di far crescere giocatori con l'idea che devono sempre lottare e dare il massimo per la maglia, e ovviamente cercare, come hanno fatto nel barca, di farli evolvere dal punto di vista tecnico. Ma quello è un processo che ci mette almeno 10 anni a maturare e dare i primi frutti, e bisogna essere pazienti. Il mio è un discorso di più ampio respiro di quello che dici tu, che lo hai banalizzato.



Non ho banalizzato nulla,in quanto è cio' che si denota dal tuo discorso e poi è quello che vorremmo tutti,solo che tu stai estremizzando il concetto.Il Barca innanzitutto è rimasto sempre ad alti livelli,ha investito molto sul mercato(vedi gli acqusiti di Dinho,Deco,D.Alves,Villa,lo stesso Ibra ed altri),cifre astronomiche.Quindi è un esempio che non puo' combaciare col tuo pensiero.La tua è pura utopia!


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

Ragà, 12 pagine per Paloschi?!?


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo hanno cacciato solo da Barcellona (ma il sentimento era ricambiato) e dal Milan (esclusivamente per motivi economici) eh,tutte le altre volte ha fatto lui le valige,per andare a vincere.
> Quest'anno non ci ha fatto vincere?Più che essere il capo cannoniere della Serie A non poteva fare,senza contare che ha interrotto una striscia di OTTO campionati vinti consecutivamente,quasi tutti vinti da assoluto protagonista.
> E con Thiago e Pato sani lo avremmo vinto agilmente il campionato,secondo me.



Appunto, con pato e thiago. Ibra da solo non fa una mazza. Poi ti scordi l'inter, dove lo han cacciato per prendersi eto + soldi, e han vinto "solo" la champions, il campionato e la coppa italia, mentre lui veniva odiato da tutti i tifosi del barca.

Il barca gioca, spesso, con 8 su 11 canterani. Poi ovvio che se la base della squadra è gia fatta ed è ottima, perchè te la fai dal vivaio, puoi spendere di più. Il mio pensiero sul vivaio combacia PERFETTAMENTE con quella del barcelona. E utopia è la tua di vedere un milan che compra ancora i campioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Appunto, con pato e thiago. Ibra da solo non fa una mazza. Poi ti scordi l'inter, dove lo han cacciato per prendersi eto + soldi, e han vinto "solo" la champions, il campionato e la coppa italia, mentre lui veniva odiato da tutti i tifosi del barca.



Veramente è lui che ha cercato la cessione,che poi l'Inter ci abbia guadagnato è un altro discorso.E non è vero che i tifosi lo odiavano,mi ricordo lo striscione "Animo Ibra" durante l'amichevole Barça - Milan poche ore prima del trasferimento.



Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Il barca gioca, spesso, con 8 su 11 canterani. Poi ovvio che se la base della squadra è gia fatta ed è ottima, perchè te la fai dal vivaio, puoi spendere di più. Il mio pensiero sul vivaio combacia PERFETTAMENTE con quella del barcelona. E utopia è la tua di vedere un milan che compra ancora i campioni.


Lo so che il Milan non può più prendere campioni,ma deve puntare su giovani talentuosi.Paloschi,secondo me,non è abbastanza talentuoso per il Milan,ma neanche per la Roma o la Fiorentina.


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi era una soluzione low cost, interna, per avere una punta di riserva giovane, vogliosa e già navigata in serie A. Avrei preferito questo a bojan, che ovviamente valorizzeremo senza riscattarlo. E comunque se voi volete giovani col talento di elshaarawy in su state freschi, alcuni esplodono dopo i 18-20 anni eh...

Su ibra bè ha cercato la cessione, l'inter lo ha ceduto e ha vinto tutto. Animo ibra..dai, era palese che lo odiassero. Poi ovvio che va sostenuto. Ma contro l'inter in champions ha fatto pena. Paloschi, avrebbe fatto sicuro meglio


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Appunto, con pato e thiago. Ibra da solo non fa una mazza. Poi ti scordi l'inter, dove lo han cacciato per prendersi eto + soldi, e han vinto "solo" la champions, il campionato e la coppa italia, mentre lui veniva odiato da tutti i tifosi del barca.
> 
> Il barca gioca, spesso, con 8 su 11 canterani. Poi ovvio che se la base della squadra è gia fatta ed è ottima, perchè te la fai dal vivaio, puoi spendere di più. Il mio pensiero sul vivaio combacia PERFETTAMENTE con quella del barcelona. E utopia è la tua di vedere un milan che compra ancora i campioni.


Il Barca spende oltre 70-80 mln annui,il tuo discorso non regge e comunque nessuno ivi chiede i campioni ma qualche investimento su ragazzi quali Verratti,Strootman si potrebbero benissimo fare.In tal modo puoi formare un gruppo giovane che con l'esordio di qualche ragazzo valido della primavera formerebbe una squadra interessante e futuribile.Cio' non e' utopico!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Il barca spende perchè può farlo, ma se tu guardi alla squadra, non avrebbe ottenuto i suoi successi senza i canterani. Xavi iniesta lo stesso messi...Ma anche busquets, pique, ecc. Insomma, il vivaio è la loro prima arma. Poi, ripeto, se hai ottimi giovani da inserire, puoi spendere. Di sicuro là non fischierebbero, per fare un esempio paradossale, un Comi che sbaglia un gol alla sua prima uscita col milan, in 10 minuti. Verratti e strootman costano, verratti ha dimostrato perchè si è puntato su di lui, e piuttosto che spendere 15 mln per strootman non è meglio investirne 10 nei settori giovanili per avere, in futuro, i NOSTRI strootman da crescere ? Ciò che dici tu piuttosto è impossibile e poco plausibile. Non spenderemo mai più, stiamo ridimensionando giustamente i costi in maniera radicale.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Cioe' non siamo in grado di spendere 10 mln?
Ma cosa dici,in Italia c'e' l'esempio palese del Napoli che spende 40-50 mln a mercato,ha conti rosei,bilanci in ATTIVO,una squadra forte e valida,non vedo perche' non potremo fare come loro!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Perchè loro hanno attualmente, e hanno sempre avuto, un monte ingaggi MOLTO inferiore e per questo potevano spendere e tenere il bilancio attivo. Noi,no. Mi pareva semplice come cosa. Inoltre quest'anno il napoli avrà speso si e no 10 milioni....e ha venduto lavezzi e gargano.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Perchè loro hanno attualmente, e hanno sempre avuto, un monte ingaggi MOLTO inferiore e per questo potevano spendere e tenere il bilancio attivo. Noi,no. Mi pareva semplice come cosa. Inoltre quest'anno il napoli avrà speso si e no 10 milioni....e ha venduto lavezzi e gargano.


Ha speso 30 mln incassandone 28,5!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Ecco, quindi sei fai due conti... quanto han speso di tasca loro ?


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2012)

Continuare a prendere come esempio il Barca è utopia secondo me. E' una cosa impossibile da esportare in qualsiasi altra realtà. Piuttosto come esempio ci sarebbe da prendere il Bayern, ben più imitabile. 

Ma dico io, come si può pretendere di imitare club di quel calibro ad oggi? Quelle sono realtà che da anni lavorano assieme ad una squadra B, una squadra professionista, che prepara i giocatori al grande calcio. La primavera cos'è? Una competizione ridicola. 

Paloschi è l'esempio di un giocatore che sarebbe potuto tornarci utile, ma per tanti motivi sopratutto fisici non ha ancora trovato un suo equilibrio. Che senso avrebbe avuto riportarlo a casa per fargli fare la quinta punta? Nessuno.


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Vero jino infatti andrebbe fatto un campionato per le squadre B, o integrarle nella serie B attuale. Cosi, la primavera, serve a poco o nulla. 

Il senso di riportare paloschi a casa è quello di lanciare, o provare a lanciare, un giovane nostro, a costo zero. Meglio valorizzare bojan per il barca ? Per me no.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2012)

Avere una squadra B ha però dei costi, costi che il Milan non intende fare. E questo secondo me è grave. Bisogna evolvere il nostro modo di intendere il calcio. Non è un caso se nel ranking ci ha superato la Germania e potenzialmente ci potrebbero superare altre realtà. Siamo indietro. La primavera è un campionato che va bene per i ragazzini, per i minorenni. 

Il tuo discorso su Paloschi lo potrei anche condividere se il ragazzo desse delle certezze, sopratutto fisiche. Dal momento in cui lo riporti a casa per provarlo è necessario che il ragazzo sia nel pieno delle sue forze mentali e fisiche per giocarsela al massimo. Un ritorno adesso di Paloschi sarebbe un sicuro fallimento, perchè il ragazzo non è al 100%.

Io l'ho visto lo scorso anno, spesso perchè simpatizzo Chievo e quindi lo vedo spesso. Un pò come Pato il ragazzo a causa dei guai fisici non è al massimo ne mentalmente ne fisicamente. Ha bisogno di giocare e riprendere confidenza e al Milan non lo potrebbe fare con continuità.


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Un sicuro fallimento non direi, casomai è un rischio. Fatto sta che avrei accettato questo rischio invece di prendere bojan. Ma scusa perchè al chievo gioca con continuità ? Al milan almeno avrebbe strutture di allenamento adeguate a seguirlo nel recupero, e non parlo di milan lab. Oltre ad allenarsi con giocatori esperti e che sicuramente possono trasmettergli di più di pellissier e moscardelli.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi quando ha problemi fisici va comunque al Milan a farsi curare. Sia quand'era a Parma sia ora che è a Verona.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ecco, quindi sei fai due conti... quanto han speso di tasca loro ?



Ma hanno speso ricavato e aumentato il contratto di Cavani fino a 5 mln netti!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (13 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paloschi quando ha problemi fisici va comunque al Milan a farsi curare. Sia quand'era a Parma sia ora che è a Verona.



Ecco perché puntualmente si rompe di nuovo


----------



## Heisenberg (14 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma hanno speso ricavato e aumentato il contratto di Cavani fino a 5 mln netti!



Si ma di tasca loro quanto ci hanno messo ? 2 milioni e mezzo circa. Mica 30 o 40. Senza la cessione di lavezzi, col caiser che li spendevano, quest'anno. Aumentare il contratto a cavani significa mettergli la clausola a 60 milioni e significa, l'anno prossimo, cederlo ad almeno 45-50 mln.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Paloschi quando ha problemi fisici va comunque al Milan a farsi curare. Sia quand'era a Parma sia ora che è a Verona.



Vero. Tuttavia un conto è andarci già da rotto, un altro è esserci sempre.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Heis nel mercato 2011 hanno speso 50mln netti,avendo sempre il bilancio pulito e sono ai vertici on Italia!


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Neanche inzaghi sa fare 10 palleggi senza far cadere la palla. Lo paragoniamo a destro, dodo ?


Non mi sembra proprio il caso di mettere in mezzo Inzaghi...


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra proprio il caso di mettere in mezzo Inzaghi...



E invece si. Si parla di attaccanti senza la tecnica dei benzema, dei van persie. La tecnica non è fondamentale se hai altre qualità.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Heis nel mercato 2011 hanno speso 50mln netti,avendo sempre il bilancio pulito e sono ai vertici on Italia!



Hanno speso perchè potevano farlo, te l'ho gia spiegato sopra. Monte ingaggi diversi, costi diversi, entrate diverse.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Settembre 2012)

Di Inzaghi non ne nascono tutti i giorni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Si sottovaluta troppo la mediocrità di mezzi tecnici di Inzaghi, Pippo almeno sopperiva con un fiuto del goal *disumano*. Paloschi ha solo la scarsezza di disumano.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si sottovaluta troppo la mediocrità di mezzi tecnici di Inzaghi, Pippo almeno sopperiva con un fiuto del goal *disumano*. Paloschi ha solo la scarsezza di disumano.



Appunto. Inzaghi non era un fenomeno con i piedi, ma aveva un fiuto del gol ed un intelligenza calcistica da fenomeno. Sapeva sempre farsi trovare al posto giusto, ma era anche incredibile nel dettare i movimenti (anche per questo credo che possa diventare un allenatore).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Appunto. Inzaghi non era un fenomeno con i piedi, ma aveva un fiuto del gol ed un intelligenza calcistica da fenomeno. Sapeva sempre farsi trovare al posto giusto, ma era anche incredibile nel dettare i movimenti (anche per questo credo che possa diventare un allenatore).


Mo non è che tutti quelli che sono ***** coi piedi e sono prime punte possono diventare Inzaghi, rotfl.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mo non è che tutti quelli che sono ***** coi piedi e sono prime punte possono diventare Inzaghi, rotfl.


Io sono asterischi con i piedi,magari potessi diventare Inzaghi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Io sono asterischi con i piedi,magari potessi diventare Inzaghi


Sei ciovine e probabilmente predestinato in quanto ciovine, puoi riuscirci, basta scatenare l'orgoglio


----------



## vota DC (20 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che il suo max in carriera è 12 gol al Parma in B,4 anni fa.L'anno scorso riserva del Chievo con un bottino se non sbaglio di 5 reti.Sono dati oggettivi,il ragazzo non è da Milan,molto piu' dei Matri,Toni e Pazzini,ma decisamente!



Ma se ha fatto numerosi gol in fuorigioco è comunque degno erede di Pippo. L'importante è il gesto di metterla dentro, almeno moralmente si dimostra la superiorità per i vari Milito che sono in classifica cannonieri grazie ai rigori.


----------



## vota DC (2 Dicembre 2012)

Dopo essersi assicurato di non venire comprato da nessuno al fantacalcio si è messo a fare tripletta.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (2 Dicembre 2012)

classica tripletta di Paloschi


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

pallone d'oro


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2012)

secondo me è più forte di Destro che non ricordo quando lo ha pagato la Roma... il suo problema son sempre stati gli infortuni


----------



## Snake (2 Dicembre 2012)

Heisenberg si starà facendo una s3ga a due mani


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Dicembre 2012)

immaginavo di vedere uppato questo topic


----------



## Ale (2 Dicembre 2012)

Adesso [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] riproporrà il paloschimetro!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## BB7 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tripletta stile Pazzini o Gilardino...


----------



## tamba84 (2 Dicembre 2012)

perchè qualunque cosa faccia va smontato?ha segnato 3 gol è il classico centravanti italiano con un pò d tenica,non sarà da milan ma manco cosi brocco.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Dicembre 2012)

tutto sommato son contenta per lui, mi è sempre sembrato un bravo ragazzo. 

ogni tanto fanno bene al morale giornate come quelle che ha vissuto oggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Dicembre 2012)

a fine stagione poi ritorna comunque, come in tutte le estati dal 2007-2008 in poi


----------



## sheva90 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Per me farà una buona carriera, non in una Big ma si toglierà soddisfazioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Dicembre 2012)

Scarso,tripletta o non tripletta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Dicembre 2012)

rimane una pippa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Per me farà una buona carriera, non in una Big ma si toglierà soddisfazioni.


Tipo Caracciolo, Bonazzoli, Lucarelli, Tavano, Maccarone, il livello è quello.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tipo Caracciolo, Bonazzoli, Lucarelli, Tavano, Maccarone, il livello è quello.



un po il livello di pippa pazzini , solo che uno prende 2,7 mil e l'altro qualche spicciolo


----------



## Vinz (2 Dicembre 2012)

E' tornato quello del 2008


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Dicembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> un po il livello di pippa pazzini , solo che uno prende 2,7 mil e l'altro qualche spicciolo



Concordo, una follia pagare quell'ingaggio a Pazzini.


----------



## Frikez (2 Dicembre 2012)

il nuovo Inzaghi


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> *perchè qualunque cosa faccia va smontato?*ha segnato 3 gol è il classico centravanti italiano con un pò d tenica,non sarà da milan ma manco cosi brocco.



Ma infatti, non capisco cosa abbia fatto sto poveretto per essere così denigrato...


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, non capisco cosa abbia fatto sto poveretto per essere così denigrato...


L'essere stato paragonato a vari grandi attaccanti per aver segnato con la maglia del Milan pochi secondi dopo l'esordio.Non che ne abbia colpe,ma visto che dopo quel gol se ne parlava come di un futuro fenomeno e che in effetti fenomeno non lo è scatena questo tipo di reazioni.


----------



## tamba84 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'essere stato paragonato a vari grandi attaccanti per aver segnato con la maglia del Milan pochi secondi dopo l'esordio.Non che ne abbia colpe,ma visto che dopo quel gol se ne parlava come di un futuro fenomeno e che in effetti fenomeno non lo è scatena questo tipo di reazioni.



motivo ancora più stupido allora,han fatto tutto i giornalisti,chi era vicino alla squadra diceva che lui lavorava sempre seriamente senza montarsi la testa.

Ora se si sfotte per questo è un motivo veramente *****.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'essere stato paragonato a vari grandi attaccanti per aver segnato con la maglia del Milan pochi secondi dopo l'esordio.Non che ne abbia colpe,ma visto che dopo quel gol se ne parlava come di un futuro fenomeno e che in effetti fenomeno non lo è scatena questo tipo di reazioni.



Va beh ma non mi sembra che si sia mai montato la testa o altro. Ha sempre fatto il suo e basta. Fosse stato uno "alla Niang" potrei anche aver capito, ma mi sembra tutt'altro...


----------



## honestsimula (2 Dicembre 2012)

il secondo e' un gran gol, non so se pazzini l'avrebbe fatto...


----------



## Prinz (2 Dicembre 2012)

grande Albertino


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Classica punta all'italiana, sa solo segnare ma non chiedete altro. Sicuramente ha capacità per fare di più di quello che ha fatto negli ultimi anni, frenato sia dagli infortuni che dalla sua testa. Chiaro qualcosa abbia sbagliato anche lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Dicembre 2012)

sono contenta per la tripletta se la meritava ma continuo a pensare che non sia da milan, e uno alla gilardino che puo fare bene solo nella piccola perchè giocano quasi tutti per lui


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Buona la tripletta,ma rimane un giocatore da Chievo,Siena,Genoa,insomma da piccola squadra!


----------



## gabuz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Se se, intanto voi fate bla bla bla, lui torna e fa bum bum bum


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Dicembre 2012)

Cosa ci azzecca ancora Paloschi nella sezione dei talenti?


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2012)

Piuttosto di Pazzini però dovremmo essere tutti concordi a rivolerlo...PIUTTOSTO di Pazzini.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Piuttosto di Pazzini però dovremmo essere tutti concordi a rivolerlo...PIUTTOSTO di Pazzini.



infatti , se devo uscire di tasca mia 7 mil per pippa pazzini e accollarmi 2,7 mil netti di stipendio , tutta la vita paloschi almeno è milanista


----------



## James Watson (4 Dicembre 2012)

Intanto domenica ne ha messe tre....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Dicembre 2012)

ma alla fine è in prestito al chievo ?


----------



## tamba84 (4 Dicembre 2012)

paloschi ha buona tecnica ma non è un fenomeno,certo che passar più tempo in infermeria che in campo non aiuta,se non ha guia fisic come 3.-4 punta può andare,poi dipende anche gli altri d reparto chi sono,pazzini ha un pò d più come esperienza e un pò più d fiuto del gol ma non la sà sfruttare bene o non è da grandissima piazza.erò dell'eta di paloschi o quasi non ho ancora visto fenomeni,c'è bojan ma è un buon giocatore non ancora un fenomeno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma alla fine è in prestito al chievo ?



si, poi a fine campionato torna al milan come ogni estate dal 2007-2008


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> si, poi a fine campionato torna al milan come ogni estate dal 2007-2008



speriamo rimaga al posto di pippa pazzini


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> speriamo rimaga al posto di pippa pazzini



per sostituire pazzini lo riprenderei anche a gennaio


----------



## Livestrong (4 Dicembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma alla fine è in prestito al chievo ?



Si, perche il Chievo non se l'è sentita di riscattarlo


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2012)

E stavolta se non erro è in prestito secco, poco male, io in rosa lo terrei.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Al Milan ha fatto numeri interessanti, due gol in campionato in 7 presenze (da subentrato) e due gol in due presenza in coppa italia. Secondo me i guai fisici, lo hanno rovinato. Se riesce ad uscire da questo tunnel, può diventare un attaccante niente male, dobbiamo vedere cosa combinerà quest'anno al chievo.


----------



## Hammer (4 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me diventerà non più forte di Matri


----------



## alexandre (5 Dicembre 2012)

io continuo a essere convinto che in rosa possa starci senza problemi. riserva chiaramente, ma se dobbiamo pagare stipendi consistenti a panchinari o gente che fa 15 partite l'anno, tanto vale avere paloschi che costa molto meno, rompe di meno le palle e ci tiene decisamente di più


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2012)

buon attaccante ma non da milan, certo è giovane e può migliorare, sempre meglio avere lui che pazzini

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tamba84 ha scritto:


> paloschi ha buona tecnica ma non è un fenomeno,certo che passar più tempo in infermeria che in campo non aiuta,se non ha guia fisic come 3.-4 punta può andare,poi dipende anche gli altri d reparto chi sono,pazzini ha un pò d più come esperienza e un pò più d fiuto del gol ma non la sà sfruttare bene o non è da grandissima piazza.erò dell'eta di paloschi o quasi non ho ancora visto fenomeni,c'è bojan ma è un buon giocatore non ancora un fenomeno.



balotelli??


----------



## 2515 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Paloschi possiamo riprenderlo al posto di Pazzini.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (6 Dicembre 2012)

bisogna provarlo almeno per sapere se può valere o meno
è inutile fare tante congetture per nulla (intendo in società)
Elsha rischiava di andar via se non trovava spazio quest'anno... assurdo!

già io volevo i vari Saudati, Pozzi, Ardemagni in maglia Milan almeno per vedere cosa rende la primavera, non bruciamoci anche Paloschi!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Dicembre 2012)

Di sicuro non è peggio di Pazzini


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Dicembre 2012)

una rondine non fa primavera... vedremo quanti gol farà fino a fine stagione.Ricordo una sua doppietta alla roma(quando era al genoa) a cui non diede seguito. Rimango scettico sul suo conto


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non è peggio di Pazzini



Esatto, se desse garanzie fisiche Paloschi non ha nulla da invidiare ad un Pazzini, con la differenza che ci son parecchi anni di divario.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2012)

infatti , anzi tecnicamente è pure piu forte di pazzini (non che ci voglia molto per essere piu forte di pazzini) , purtroppo è stato fermato dai molti infortuni


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2012)

LooooooooooooL altro gol di Paloschi non si ferma piu


----------



## Ale (9 Dicembre 2012)

giusto in tempo per l'assegnazione del pallone d'oro


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2012)

Bravo ragazzo, speriamo trovi continuità nelle partite.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2012)

grande


----------



## Vinz (9 Dicembre 2012)

Ha fatto il salto di qualità


----------



## JulesWinnfield (9 Dicembre 2012)

Continua così! Se lo merita per tutti gli infortuni che ha subito


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Dicembre 2012)

grande Alberto, spero che arrivi almeno in doppia cifra quest'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> giusto in tempo per l'assegnazione del pallone d'oro



: Rotolo: Messi non vincerà il 4 pallone d'oro consecutivo


----------



## 2515 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Paloschi è stato troppo osannato agli inizi, appena fece gol all'esordio ancelotti subito "è un predestinato", pressioni e infortuni lo hanno debilitato, finalmente si è ripreso e ha risolto i suoi guai. Spero vada in doppia cifra così il milan lo tiene definitivamente e sbologna pazzini.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Paloschi è stato troppo osannato agli inizi, appena fece gol all'esordio ancelotti subito "è un predestinato", pressioni e infortuni lo hanno debilitato, finalmente si è ripreso e ha risolto i suoi guai. Spero vada in doppia cifra così il milan lo tiene definitivamente e sbologna pazzini.



Ma se cediamo entrambi e ci facciamo un bel gruzzolino per una punta serie,no???


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma se cediamo entrambi e ci facciamo un bel gruzzolino per una punta serie,no???



e la punta seria chi sarebbe balotelli ?  quanto vuoi raccimolare tra pippa pazzini e paloschi ?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e la punta seria chi sarebbe balotelli ?  quanto vuoi raccimolare tra pippa pazzini e paloschi ?



Mah,10 mln si possono fare.C'aggiungiamo qualcosa e prendiamo una buona punta.Mica ci sara' solo Balotelli nel mondo???


----------



## James Watson (10 Dicembre 2012)

Up...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah,10 mln si possono fare.C'aggiungiamo qualcosa e prendiamo una buona punta.Mica ci sara' solo Balotelli nel mondo???



non c'è solo balotelli però se paloschi lo valuti 10 la buona punta minimo ne vale 30 e il restante dei soldi di certo non li sgancia berlusconi


----------



## gabuz (14 Dicembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Up...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non c'è solo balotelli però se paloschi lo valuti 10 la buona punta minimo ne vale 30 e il restante dei soldi di certo non li sgancia berlusconi



Aspe' io parlo di punta buona.I giocatori dai 30 mln sono grandi giocatori,che è ben diverso!


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tutta la vita Lupo Alberto al posto di Pazzini, il più presto possibile anche.


----------



## vota DC (25 Gennaio 2013)

6 gol in 9 presenze. Riesumo perché sembra che il Chievo voglia Acquafresca che è nella stessa posizione di Paloschi: non è che c'entri il Milan che rivuole indietro Paloschi in anticipo?


----------



## James Watson (25 Gennaio 2013)

magari.. là davanti cominciamo ad essere in pochi..


----------



## Harvey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dai non scherzate ragazzi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Gennaio 2013)

mbe al posto di pippa pazzini ce lo vedo bene


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

Non è un fenomeno, ma la sua crescita è stata limitata da tanti troppi infortuni. Ora sembra aver ritrovato una certa integrità fisica. In un Milan che si sta ridimensionando un Paloschi non è un'idea cosi folle. Insomma, giochiamo con Pazzini che per me di certo superiore non è.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se finisce la stagione in doppia cifra, merita subito una chance da noi.


----------



## Francy (26 Gennaio 2013)

Quest'anno, da quando si è ripreso dall'ennesimo infortunio, sembra aver trovato un'ottima continuità di rendimento. L'ho visto, fa degli ottimi movimenti, l'anno prossimo lo riporterei, almeno per la preparazione, alla casa base.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2013)

se si riuscisse a vendere pippa pazzini e a riprendere paloschi sarebbe una mossa sensata , poi se non ricordo male paloschi e balotelli sono molto amici .........


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

E si riprendiamoci Paloschi.Sai che coppia con Pazzini....















ma per favore,ma lasciamolo al Chievo,ci mancano altre scamorze.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E si riprendiamoci Paloschi.Sai che coppia con Pazzini....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la coppia dovrebbe essere paloschi in panca e balotelli in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la coppia dovrebbe essere paloschi in panca e balotelli in campo



Ma facciamo Balotelli in campo ed un altro cristiano in panca....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma facciamo Balotelli in campo ed un altro cristiano in panca....



vuoi troppo


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vuoi troppo



Allora Balotelli e il ragazzino del Nizza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli Paloschi Niang ElShaarawy.


Bojan e Pazzini VIA, vedi come fai a pareggiare il bilancio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2013)

stava per fare il gol del secolo...tiro da centrocampo che va fuori di poco e Marchetti che si aggrappa alla rete rompendola


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

altro giro altro gol di paloschi


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2013)

è troppo forte sto ragazzo... peccato per gli infortuni... un altro goal pesante


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

e si per ora gol pesante ma manca ancora tanto alla fine, anche se era abbastanza facile da fare quel gol , non e male come giocatore ma non e da grande a mio avviso.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108733 ha scritto:


> e si per ora gol pesante ma manca ancora tanto alla fine, anche se era abbastanza facile da fare quel gol , non e male come giocatore ma non e da grande a mio avviso.



Facile era facile, ma non è da tutti esserci.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108733 ha scritto:


> e si per ora gol pesante ma manca ancora tanto alla fine, anche se era abbastanza facile da fare quel gol , non e male come giocatore ma non e da grande a mio avviso.



se consideri che nelle squadre "grandi" militano rocchi, floccari, pazzini, matri, destro e l'attuale toni...


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se consideri che nelle squadre "grandi" militano rocchi, floccari, pazzini, matri, destro e l'attuale toni...



Toni sta però facendo una grande stagione, soprendendo tutti, me compreso.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Toni sta però facendo una grande stagione, soprendendo tutti, me compreso.



si si ho citato tutti dei bravi giocatori, ma non li diresti da squadra "grande"


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2013)

tecnicamente forse è anche più scarso dei vari matri,quagliarella,borriello,gilardino,pazzini e company,ma ha un fiuto del gol nettamente superiore ai citati...è ancora da valutare,vedremo nei prossimi mesi.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sempre robetta rimane


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Facile era facile, ma non è da tutti esserci.



Già, Pazzini ci fosse stato la metà delle volte che doveva esserci sarebbe capocannoniere con distacco.


----------



## Graxx (26 Gennaio 2013)

da tenere d'occhio...magari facendo cassa...o qualche scambio...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2013)

Paloschi sarebbe un buon panchinaro per noi. Ha qualità che servono.
Venderei Spazzolini e prenderei lui


----------



## tamba84 (26 Gennaio 2013)

tecnicamente non m pare scarsissimo ma manco un fenomeno,è un professionista serio e ha il senso del gol dalla sua,ma no nlo sfrutta come dovrebbe spesso.


ma anche 22 anni,per me lui e destro sono gli attacanti del futuro,pur non avendo la tecnica del loro coetaneo balotelli.

buon per la nostra nazionale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2013)

quest'estate mi riprenderei lui e darei via pazzini alla samp per uno tra poli e obiang


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> quest'estate mi riprenderei lui e darei via pazzini alla samp per uno tra poli e obiang



Ma magari.


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Lui si ispira ad Inzaghi, dichiaratemente dal suo esordio si ispira ad Inzaghi, giocatore che a noi manca da morire, un Inzaghi 34enne al posto di Pazzini da noi sarebbe capocannoniere a 25 gol. Certo è che ha una bella media gol, se si mantiene così sbolognare Pazzini e tenere lui al suo posto, perché ha una buona testa e prenderebbe la metà e anche meno di Pazzini.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sembra essere diventato il nuovo Pellissier nel Chievo, visto che ormai segna più lui. Senza dubbio un ottimo segnale, continua così Alberto.


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2013)

Grande Albertino!


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2013)

a fine stagione riprendiamocelo dai, è anche più giovane di pato


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2013)

in un comunicato ufficiale c'è scritto che è stata ceduta la compartecipazione al chievo


quindi non è più nostro ora?


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

È tutto del Chievo.
Scampato pericolo


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tenete d'occhio Watson.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Io ero convinto che Paloschi fosse in prestito secco, credo che ora sia in comproprietà.


----------



## Canonista (31 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> a fine stagione riprendiamocelo dai, è anche più giovane di pato



Sì, di 4 mesi.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Mi spiace un po', più che altro perchè è un giocatore che, per quel poco che ha giocato con la nostra maglia, si è fatto voler bene. Sarà perchè lo "abbiamo visto crescere", sarà perchè in un periodo buio abbiamo riposto speranze e simpatie su di lui, sarà perchè sarebbe stato bello vedere un milanista centravanti del Milan.
Probabilmente non ha le qualità per giocare nel Milan, anche se sta dimostrando che il suo spazio in serie A se lo può ritagliare tranquillamente, quindi alla fine è giusta la scelta della società di cederlo a titolo definitivo, però un po' di amaro in bocca per me resta....


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Confermo : NON è stato ceduto a titolo definitivo, metà di Alberto Paloschi rimane del Milan* fonte : Di Marzio


Sbolognato Pazzini a Giugno lo controriscatteremo credo e spero, abbiamo chiesto un favore ( pagato ) al Chievo per avere la liquidità per Salamon.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Confermo : NON è stato ceduto a titolo definitivo, metà di Alberto Paloschi rimane del Milan* fonte : Di Marzio
> 
> 
> Sbolognato Pazzini a Giugno lo controriscatteremo credo e spero, abbiamo chiesto un favore ( pagato ) al Chievo per avere la liquidità per Salamon.



spero sia cosi , sarebbe una mossa molto intelligente


----------



## Vinz (31 Gennaio 2013)

Per me potevano darglielo anche tutto


----------



## Graxx (31 Gennaio 2013)

e infatti mi sa che è andato tutto...ma le cifre???


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Proprio adesso che stava facendo bene lo cediamo del tutto? Mah.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Proprio adesso che stava facendo bene lo cediamo del tutto? Mah.


----------



## Vinz (31 Gennaio 2013)

E' in comproprietà!


----------



## sheva90 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Che delusione, speravo diventasse l'erede almeno in parte di Pippo...


----------



## James Watson (1 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> spero sia cosi , sarebbe una mossa molto intelligente



E' proprio il fatto che si tratti di un'operazione intelligente mi fa preoccupare!


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Paloschi tanto lo riprendiamo cedendo Pazzini a fine stagione.


----------



## honestsimula (1 Febbraio 2013)

Paloschi forever, proprio ora che si sta puntando sui giovani bisognerebbe riprenderlo per farlo crescere in un ambiente competitivo per lui, puo' essere fondamentale per il turnover e per la Coppa Italia un ragazzo con la sua fame. Le qualita' sono indiscutibili e a noi manca una punta vera come lui se parte Pazzini che vale anche meno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Paloschi tanto lo riprendiamo cedendo Pazzini a fine stagione.



Sarebbe la cosa migliore, e cedere anche Bojan visto che arriva Saponara.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Tra l'altro forse in pochi lo ricordano ma lui e Balotelli sono grandi amici da sempre. Se continua cosi a Verona si meriterebbe anche il ritorno in rossonero, al posto di un Pazzini per dire. Paloschi non è bello da veder giocare, ma ha il gol nel sangue, un pò come Inzaghi.


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

proprio oggi doveva smettere si segnare sto brocco


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Seeeeee e quando segna contro le grandi squadre. Al massimo segna a porta vuota contro il pescara


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi non bene, speriamo che sia un caso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

pippa sapevo che oggi non segnavi


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seeeeee e quando segna contro le grandi squadre. Al massimo segna a porta vuota contro il pescara



Ma se ha segnato contro la Lazio. Semplicemente questo campionato sta impazzendo. Già abbiamo in quello inglese Arsenal e Chelsea che le prendono da squadrette, qui abbiamo l'Inter che le ha prese dal Siena sia in andata che in ritorno ma ha battuto la Juventus che giocava in 12 grazie all'arbitro.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Febbraio 2013)

Te pareva, l'unica volta che serviva....


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2013)

comunque sempre grande Paloschi!!


----------



## vota DC (14 Marzo 2013)

Paloschi contro il Pescara privo di Perin: se non segna è la prova che il campionato è truccato!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Basta co sto Paloschi.Cediamolo in modo definitivo e tronchiamo sta storia una volta per tutte.


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma costa meno di Pazzini ed è più giovane, non può fare lui la riserva?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma costa meno di Pazzini ed è più giovane, non può fare lui la riserva?



Vale anche la metà di Pazzini e ho detto tutto con ciò.Poi quei 3 mln che ballano sull'ingaggio lordo non è che facciano tutta sta differenza.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

Aspettiamo a liberarcene, non si sa mai ci possa tornare utile entro 1-2 anni.


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vale anche la metà di Pazzini e ho detto tutto con ciò.Poi quei 3 mln che ballano sull'ingaggio lordo non è che facciano tutta sta differenza.



Appunto, è pure sopravvalutato, quindi anche come cessione varrebbe di più. Pazzini per raggiungere la sua media di gol è dovuto arrivare a 25 anni, prima non ha fatto niente di che. Non ha molto senso fare cassa con gente sottovalutata....come dire che il problema era Roma piuttosto che Abbiati o Mexes.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Appunto, è pure sopravvalutato, quindi anche come cessione varrebbe di più. Pazzini per raggiungere la sua media di gol è dovuto arrivare a 25 anni, prima non ha fatto niente di che. Non ha molto senso fare cassa con gente sottovalutata....come dire che il problema era Roma piuttosto che Abbiati o Mexes.



Si ma Paloschi è poca roba,non vedo perchè dovremo privarci di una buona riserva come Pazzini.


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2013)

Perché va verso i trenta e già ora non è che faccia chissà che meglio di Paloschi che invece potrebbe crescere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2013)

Via Pazzini dentro lui, ci guadagnaremo pure dei soldi, incredibile


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2013)

pazzini non vuole fare la riserva tutto l'anno.
quest'anno ha giocato perche balotelli non poteva giocare la champions...
l'anno prossimo non giochera quasi mai a parte quando mario sara infortunato.

meglio paloschi... che costa anche meno


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me Paloschi non sarebbe riuscito a fare la metà dei gol che ha fatto Pazzini.
Attualmente non è ancora da top club.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Paloschi non sarebbe riuscito a fare la metà dei gol che ha fatto Pazzini.
> Attualmente non è ancora da top club.


Lo penso anche io, più o meno.
Però c'è da dire che Pazzini ha una certa esperienza in Serie A, Paloschi decisamente meno.
La differenza di età si fa sentire.


----------



## rossovero (17 Marzo 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché va verso i trenta e già ora non è che faccia chissà che meglio di Paloschi che invece potrebbe crescere.



Ha 29 anni non compiuti e non essendo un attaccante che fa della rapiditá la sua dote principale, altri 3 anni li fa benissimo.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Inzaghi per dire iniziò ad alti livelli a 23-24 anni per dire. Toni verso i 30 dimostrò di essere da grande. Questo è per dire che ognuno ha i suoi tempi e non si può certo dire che Paloschi a 22 anni farà una carriera necessariamente mediocre.

Per questo io credo sia meglio tenerlo ancora di nostra proprietà per un pò di tempo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inzaghi per dire iniziò ad alti livelli a 23-24 anni per dire. Toni verso i 30 dimostrò di essere da grande. Questo è per dire che ognuno ha i suoi tempi e non si può certo dire che Paloschi a 22 anni farà una carriera necessariamente mediocre.
> 
> Per questo io credo sia meglio tenerlo ancora di nostra proprietà per un pò di tempo.



sono d'accordo , paloschi fa parte dei giocatori che piu invecchiano e meglio rendono , poi è milanista e quando segna esulta come un èazzo invasato in stile inzaghi


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Marzo 2013)

Paloschi al posto di Pazzini sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Hammer (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inzaghi per dire iniziò ad alti livelli a 23-24 anni per dire. *Toni verso i 30 dimostrò di essere da grande*.



C'è da dire che Toni ha fatto tre anni di carriera veramente ad alto livello, poi il nulla. Inzaghi era un'altra cosa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Paloschi al posto di Pazzini sarebbe perfetto.



io mi tengo questo Pazzini


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Spero che lui non segnerà contro noi


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io mi tengo questo Pazzini



A fine stagione se ne andrà. Poi Paloschi fa esattamente lo stesso numero di gol di Pazzini alla stessa età. Meglio monetizzare subito Pazzini e dare spazio a Paloschi.

Il Milan ha bisogno di soldi per investire nel centrocampo.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Il Milan ha anche bisogno di giocatore d'esperianza comme Pazzini.


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2013)

vota dc ha scritto:


> paloschi contro il pescara privo di perin: Se non segna è la prova che il campionato è truccato!



mafia!


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Marzo 2013)

Credo proprio non sara' mai un giocatore da Milan. Speriamo di monetizzare con la sua cessione


----------



## chicagousait (18 Marzo 2013)

Venne paragonato ad Inzaghi ma lui su mille azioni da gol la metà te le trasformava in gol, Paloschi neanche quelle


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2013)

Ma Inzaghi era un vincente e non faceva discriminazioni, Paloschi è un troll.

-Eh ma chi vuoi che sia Marchetti, gli sfondo la porta!

-Aiutooooo la difesa del Pescara senza Perin!


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2013)

Lo bistrattiamo sempre ma con metà di Paloschi abbiamo preso mezzo Salamon e mezzo Poli a conti fatti


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lo bistrattiamo sempre ma con metà di Paloschi abbiamo preso mezzo Salamon e mezzo Poli a conti fatti


----------



## James Watson (4 Luglio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Venne paragonato ad Inzaghi ma lui su mille azioni da gol la metà te le trasformava in gol, Paloschi neanche quelle



Sì ma Inzaghi all'età di Paloschi fece 2 gol in 15 presenze col parma eh..


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Luglio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sì ma Inzaghi all'età di Paloschi fece 2 gol in 15 presenze col parma eh..


'sti paragoni lasciano il tempo che trovano 
Basta considerare che Inzaghi non proveniva da una primavera come quella del Milan, ma da una provinciale.Pippo si è fatto varia gavetta, Paloschi si è ritrovato direttamente in Serie A per poi andare in prestito (o comproprietà? poco cambia, comunque) in una squadra neoretrocessa in B ma che palesemente avrebbe lottato per la promozione..


----------



## James Watson (4 Luglio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> 'sti paragoni lasciano il tempo che trovano
> Basta considerare che Inzaghi non proveniva da una primavera come quella del Milan, ma da una provinciale.Pippo si è fatto varia gavetta, Paloschi si è ritrovato direttamente in Serie A per poi andare in prestito (o comproprietà? poco cambia, comunque) in una squadra neoretrocessa in B ma che palesemente avrebbe lottato per la promozione..



Non è che volevo paragonare Inzaghi a Paloschi (non sono mica fuso, lo fanno gli altri), era per dire che è un po' presto per dire che futuro avrà in serie A un ragazzo di 22 anni..
Pippo è esploso poco dopo, qualcuno è esploso molto più tardi.. addirittura qualcuno è arrivato che era un fenomeno assoluto e dopo pochi anni si è completamente perso per strada (leggi pato, adriano). 
Paloschi difficilmente diventerà un attaccante titolare da grande squadra, però non darei così per scontato il fatto che non possa fare la sua discreta carriera, anche come riserva al milan.


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2013)

Aspettiamo a bidonare definitivamente Paloschi, ha ancora tutto il tempo per diventare un ottimo attaccante...


----------



## Hammer (4 Luglio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non è che volevo paragonare Inzaghi a Paloschi (non sono mica fuso, lo fanno gli altri), era per dire che è un po' presto per dire che futuro avrà in serie A un ragazzo di 22 anni..
> Pippo è esploso poco dopo, qualcuno è esploso molto più tardi.. addirittura qualcuno è arrivato che era un fenomeno assoluto e dopo pochi anni si è completamente perso per strada (leggi pato, adriano).
> Paloschi difficilmente diventerà un attaccante titolare da grande squadra, però non darei così per scontato il fatto che non possa fare la sua discreta carriera, anche come riserva al milan.



.


----------



## Dexter (5 Luglio 2013)

ma riprendere questo al posto di petagna o mitra matri di cui si parla tanto? non è un fenomeno,ma se dobbiamo spendere 10 e passa milioni per una punta scarsa tanto vale riprenderci questo qui!


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma riprendere questo al posto di petagna o mitra matri di cui si parla tanto? non è un fenomeno,ma se dobbiamo spendere 10 e passa milioni per una punta scarsa tanto vale riprenderci questo qui!



Comunque mica te lo regalano...


----------



## James Watson (5 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque mica te lo regalano...



Certo, ma non ci spendi 10 milioni di sicuro..


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Certo, ma non ci spendi 10 milioni di sicuro..



Verissimo. Ad ogni modo non penso che spenderemo 10 mln per Matri o qualsiasi altra punta...


----------



## tamba84 (5 Luglio 2013)

se non comincia a esplodere adesso che ha 23 anni e a confermarsi rischia di restare un eterna promessa.


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Luglio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non è che volevo paragonare Inzaghi a Paloschi (non sono mica fuso, lo fanno gli altri), era per dire che è un po' presto per dire che futuro avrà in serie A un ragazzo di 22 anni..
> Pippo è esploso poco dopo, qualcuno è esploso molto più tardi.. addirittura qualcuno è arrivato che era un fenomeno assoluto e dopo pochi anni si è completamente perso per strada (leggi pato, adriano).
> Paloschi difficilmente diventerà un attaccante titolare da grande squadra, però non darei così per scontato il fatto che non possa fare la sua discreta carriera, anche come riserva al milan.


Ovviamente non volevo offendere 
E non dò ancora nulla per scontato, penso anche io che abbia i mezzi per fare una carriera soddisfacente, anche se non da top.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

Continuo a maledire quel gol che fece contro il Siena, senza di quello ad oggi ce lo saremmo tolti dai piedi già da anni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Continuo a maledire quel gol che fece contro il Siena, senza di quello ad oggi ce lo saremmo tolti dai piedi già da anni



è famoso solo per quel gol...5 anni che sta in under 21...5


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Continuo a maledire quel gol che fece contro il Siena, senza di quello ad oggi ce lo saremmo tolti dai piedi già da anni




Un gol ti mette le aaaaliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii XD


----------



## James Watson (8 Luglio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non volevo offendere
> E non dò ancora nulla per scontato, penso anche io che abbia i mezzi per fare una carriera soddisfacente, anche se non da top.



Tranquillo, non ho frainteso, nessuna offesa


----------



## James Watson (8 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è famoso solo per quel gol...5 anni che sta in under 21...5



E cosa ci sarebbe di strano? Paloschi ha esordito in U21 a 18 anni, quando aveva l'età per giocare ancora nell'under 19, si è fatto i suoi tre anni di under e poi essendo ancora eleggibile per l'u21 all'inizio dell'ultimo biennio ha continuato per i due anni successivi.
In tutte le nazionali giovanili ha giocato (e segnato) con una certa regolarità. Forse tanto sega non sarà.. (e ripeto: nessuno sta dicendo che sarà mai un fenomeno)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E cosa ci sarebbe di strano? Paloschi ha esordito in U21 a 18 anni, quando aveva l'età per giocare ancora nell'under 19, si è fatto i suoi tre anni di under e poi essendo ancora eleggibile per l'u21 all'inizio dell'ultimo biennio ha continuato per i due anni successivi.
> In tutte le nazionali giovanili ha giocato (e segnato) con una certa regolarità. Forse tanto sega non sarà.. (e ripeto: nessuno sta dicendo che sarà mai un fenomeno)



vabbè ma da uno che ti fa un esordio del genere ti aspetti di più


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè ma da uno che ti fa un esordio del genere ti aspetti di più



Se è un mediocre c'è poco da fare, quel gol è stato l'apice della sua carriera..ora giocherà in provincia per il resto della sua vita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se è un mediocre c'è poco da fare, quel gol è stato l'apice della sua carriera..ora giocherà in provincia per il resto della sua vita.



pesa anche a lui quel gol


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Detto sin dalle sue prime partite col Milan che era una mezza pippa; all'epoca tutti mi davano addosso. Ora i fatti mi hanno dato ragione; io difficilmente mi sbaglio.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> detto sin dalle sue prime partite col milan che era una mezza pippa; all'epoca tutti mi davano addosso. Ora i fatti mi hanno dato ragione; io difficilmente mi sbaglio.


----------



## vota DC (12 Luglio 2013)

Un gol ogni tre presenze non è così male considerato che spesso parte dalla panchina. Pazzini appena a 26 anni ha cominciato a fare medie decenti. Certo non è Ibra che anche quando gioca male ne fa almeno una ogni due.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Luglio 2013)

Paloschi è 20 anni che ha 23 anni ahahah!


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Un gol ogni tre presenze non è così male considerato che spesso parte dalla panchina. Pazzini appena a 26 anni ha cominciato a fare medie decenti. Certo non è Ibra che anche quando gioca male ne fa almeno una ogni due.



Un certo Ibra per dire ha cominciato ad avere medie gol importanti a 26-27 anni. Prima era forte, ma segna poco, si diceva di lui


----------



## James Watson (13 Luglio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Paloschi è 20 anni che ha 23 anni ahahah!



Alberto Paloschi è nato a Chiari il 4 gennaio 1990


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



 Stacce


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Luglio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Alberto Paloschi è nato a Chiari il 4 gennaio 1990



Lo so


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi io adoro Paloschi e tutti noi lo abbiamo amato e lo continuiamo ad amare perchè in quel periodo rappresentò anche se in maniera fugace quel tanto invocato cambiamento che poi si sta concretizzando oggi.....


----------



## Forza Pazzini (18 Luglio 2013)

Paloschi viene sempre ininterrottamente girato in comproprietà o prestito. Sarà pur bravo, ma O lo teniamo O lo mandiamo via. Alberto è di nostra proprietà dal 2007, e ha giocato in quasi cinque squadre. Gli sono affezionato, però...


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Doppietta, doppietta!
Fatta al Napoli, quindi godo


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

Ha 23 anni.
Nel Milan attuale, comunque, potrebbe fare massimo la riserva.
Francamente lo preferisco a Pazzini.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma riprendere questo al posto di petagna o mitra matri di cui si parla tanto? non è un fenomeno,ma se dobbiamo spendere 10 e passa milioni per una punta scarsa tanto vale riprenderci questo qui!


2 mesi fa...speriamo segni più matri di paloschi che sennò c'è da tagliarsi gli attributi


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Vedremo un domani se sarà da Milan di nuovo.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2013)

paloschi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> 2 mesi fa...speriamo segni più matri di paloschi che sennò c'è da tagliarsi gli attributi



io lo volevo al posto di pippa pazzini


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Mah, al Chievo ha fatto vedere parecchi alti e bassi e non è mai arrivato in doppia cifra in serie A. Vedremo nelle prossime giornate.


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Segna più di Robinho, corre il triplo, ha 23 anni, costo praticamente nullo. Tanto valeva prendere lui e i soldi di Matri investirli in difesa (Alderweireld a 7 mln all'atletico madrid) e centrocampo (eriksen 9 al tottenham).


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Segna più di Robinho, corre il triplo, ha 23 anni, costo praticamente nullo. Tanto valeva prendere lui e i soldi di Matri investirli in difesa (Alderweireld a 7 mln all'atletico madrid) e centrocampo (eriksen 9 al tottenham).



ne lui ne aldeweireld ne eriksen hanno giocato nel calgiari di allegri quindi sono operazioni imposssibili..


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2013)

L'anno prossimo lo cediamo a titolo definitivo per un pandoro e una maglia autografata di Eriberto del 2002, sacrificandolo sull'altare della 2° rata di Matri. Poi tra qualche anno finirà alla juve e quando avrà 30 anni lo riprenderemo a 12 milioni....


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo lo cediamo a titolo definitivo per un pandoro e una maglia autografata di Eriberto del 2002, sacrificandolo sull'altare della 2° rata di Matri. Poi tra qualche anno finirà alla juve e quando avrà 30 anni lo riprenderemo a 12 milioni....



Come gourcuff che adesso è al Barcellona?


----------



## Djici (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come gourcuff che adesso è al Barcellona?



ma non e certo la dirigenza che ha scaricato gourcuff definitivamente...
vorrei ricordare che hanno provato a riprenderlo prima del riscatto del bordeaux... e lui non ha voluto tornare.

quindi il paragone con paloschi non regge perche lui sarebbe tornato a piedi a milano.
poi non sara mai il nuovo van nistelrooy... ma i 12 millioni di matri, avere aiutato la juve e togliere posto a elsha e inaccetabile


----------



## hiei87 (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come gourcuff che adesso è al Barcellona?



Era solo una battuta dai, non sono ancora arrivato al momento di fare polemica per il buon Paloschino


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

ormai questo qua è come gli Abba che tra 20 anni diremo tutti che ha fatto la storia del calcio Italiano....


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ormai questo qua è come gli Abba che tra 20 anni diremo tutti che ha fatto la storia del calcio Italiano....



Eh?


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh?



Hahahahaaaa....troppo ermetico lo so!!


----------



## vota DC (26 Settembre 2013)

Assist non dato dalla Gazzetta? Il giorno dopo segna contro la Juventus. Più forte dell'invidia, più forte delle ingiustizie, più forte della sfortuna.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Settembre 2013)

dobbiamo farlo tornare all'ovile....è un giocatore che ci può dare una mano partendo dalla panchina...


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2013)

Ogni volta che è contro una grande (Lazio, Milan, Juventus) fa il gol ma l'annullano!


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Niente di meno di Matri, costa però 10 volte meno.


----------



## Serginho (2 Dicembre 2013)

Paloschi 3 gol e costa 5 milioni
Matri 1 gol e costa 12 milioni

senza dimenticare la differenza d'ingaggio e il fatto che uno gioca con Thereau e Rigoni, l'altro con Kakà e Balotelli


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

Il discorso è che Paloschi non lo potevi prendere gli ultimi giorni di agosto, perchè il Chievo non ha tempo di trovare un sostituto ed è naturale che non te lo avrebbe dato. Ma che Pazzini stava fuori a lungo si sapeva fin da subito, la necessità che servisse una prima punta di riserva non poteva uscire fin dall'inizio? 

Si sarebbe potuto appunto riprendere Paloschi, si sarebbe potuto prendere a zero Rolando Bianchi. Che ne so, di nomi tanti! 

No, bisognava accorgersi di tutto ad agosto e prendere a 12 mln una pippa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Non è un fenomeno come si pensava agli inizi, ma almeno si sbatte e non è un fantasma come Matri. Comunque Paloschi ha fatto 4 gol. Il terzo lo fece contro la Juve, ma fu annullato per un fuorigioco che non c'entra e forse anche quello contro di noi era regolare, ma in quel caso era questione di millimetri.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non è un fenomeno come si pensava agli inizi. Ma almeno si sbatte e comunque Paloschi ha fatto 4 gol. Il terzo lo fece uno regolarissimo contro la Juve e forse anche quello contro il nostro era regolare, ma in quel caso era questione di millimetri.



Paloschi s'è presentato giovanissimo nel calcio, non vorrei vi scordaste che è ancora giovane. Ha tutto il tempo dalla sua. Lo dico sempre, ognuno ha i suoi tempi, Filippo Inzaghi ad esempio non ha cominciato prima dei 24 anni ad avere certe prestazioni nel calcio che conta. 

Comunque lo dico da un pò di tempo, ha scelto la squadra sbagliata per rilanciarsi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paloschi s'è presentato giovanissimo nel calcio, non vorrei vi scordaste che è ancora giovane. Ha tutto il tempo dalla sua. Lo dico sempre, ognuno ha i suoi tempi, Filippo Inzaghi ad esempio non ha cominciato prima dei 24 anni ad avere certe prestazioni nel calcio che conta.
> 
> Comunque lo dico da un pò di tempo, ha scelto la squadra sbagliata per rilanciarsi.


Concordo, io infatti sono uno di quelli che spera in paloschi. Il Chievo è la squadra sbagliata, sarebbe dovuto rimanere al Parma, anche perchè peggio dell'attuale Amauri non potrebbe fare. Forse però con Corini, che ha dimostrato di saper far bene in quel contesto, Paloschi potrebbe far vedere belle cose.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo, io infatti sono uno di quelli che spera in paloschi. Il Chievo è la squadra sbagliata, sarebbe dovuto rimanere al Parma, anche perchè peggio dell'attuale Amauri non potrebbe fare. Forse però con Corini, che ha dimostrato di saper far bene in quel contesto, Paloschi potrebbe far vedere belle cose.



Tra le altre cose con Corini è finito in panca e subentra sempre 

Detto questo per me il Chievo non è una realta che può esaltare un'attaccante, tutto qui. Loro sono una squadra solidissima, grazie a questo nonostante carenze nei singoli si salvano ogni anno in tranquillità. Ma per un attaccante che ha bisogno di raggiungere la doppia cifra per provare il salto in una grande il Chievo per me non è l'ideale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra le altre cose con Corini è finito in panca e subentra sempre
> 
> Detto questo per me il Chievo non è una realta che può esaltare un'attaccante, tutto qui. Loro sono una squadra solidissima, grazie a questo nonostante carenze nei singoli si salvano ogni anno in tranquillità. Ma per un attaccante che ha bisogno di raggiungere la doppia cifra per provare il salto in una grande il Chievo per me non è l'ideale.



se l'allenasse zeman sarebbe l'ideale


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

Si capisco la tua battuta  Ma ti dico di no, Zeman droga il valore di ogni attaccante che passa sotto le sue grinfie, diventa difficile stabilire chi vale e chi no.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paloschi s'è presentato giovanissimo nel calcio, non vorrei vi scordaste che è ancora giovane. Ha tutto il tempo dalla sua. Lo dico sempre, ognuno ha i suoi tempi, Filippo Inzaghi ad esempio non ha cominciato prima dei 24 anni ad avere certe prestazioni nel calcio che conta.
> 
> Comunque lo dico da un pò di tempo, ha scelto la squadra sbagliata per rilanciarsi.



Infatti sono pochissimi quelli finiti in grandi squadre. Mi viene in mente Bradley, Luciano e pochi altri onestamente...


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti sono pochissimi quelli finiti in grandi squadre. Mi viene in mente Bradley, Luciano e pochi altri onestamente...



Bradley toglilo pure, è finito li solo perchè la proprietà americana ha voluto un connazionale. 

Poi tanti altri sono finiti in grandi squadre ma hanno tutti fallito. 

Luciano, Corradi, Acerbi, Manfredini i primi che mi vengono in mente!


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bradley toglilo pure, è finito li solo perchè la proprietà americana ha voluto un connazionale.
> 
> Poi tanti altri sono finiti in grandi squadre ma hanno tutti fallito.
> 
> Luciano, Corradi, Acerbi, Manfredini i primi che mi vengono in mente!



Esatto, e parliamo di mestieranti, non di talenti.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

Io ho fatto una visita molto interessante qualche tempo fa al Chievo, hanno un sistema eccezionale, non è un caso quello che sono riusciti a fare negli ultimi 15 anni. Credetemi, assolutamente. Lo fanno con costi assolutamente contenuti, una tifoseria risicata e attrezzature ai minimi termini. 

Quest'anno stanno un pò faticando perchè hanno commesso un errore di valutazione, non tenere Corini che tanto bene aveva fatto, perchè gli arbitri li hanno torturati e perchè l'erede di Pellissier, ossia il protagonista di questo topic, per una ragione o per un'altra sta un pò tradendo le attese. Quest'anno hanno puntato tutto su di lui eh.


----------



## Principe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il discorso è che Paloschi non lo potevi prendere gli ultimi giorni di agosto, perchè il Chievo non ha tempo di trovare un sostituto ed è naturale che non te lo avrebbe dato. Ma che Pazzini stava fuori a lungo si sapeva fin da subito, la necessità che servisse una prima punta di riserva non poteva uscire fin dall'inizio?
> 
> Si sarebbe potuto appunto riprendere Paloschi, si sarebbe potuto prendere a zero Rolando Bianchi. Che ne so, di nomi tanti!
> 
> No, bisognava accorgersi di tutto ad agosto e prendere a 12 mln una pippa.


Sei stato uno di quelli che ha difeso l'acquisto di matri suppongo che tu abbia cambiato idea quando ti dicevo che erano 12 buttati nel cestino non dicevi così .


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sei stato uno di quelli che ha difeso l'acquisto di matri suppongo che tu abbia cambiato idea quando ti dicevo che erano 12 buttati nel cestino non dicevi così .



Io dicevo che era evidente che servisse una prima punta perchè Petagna non era assolutamente pronto, che quando ti ritrovi a fine agosto ormai alternative non ce n'erano più, Matri era l'unico con un minimo di conoscenze ed esperienza. E' stato un acquisto obbligato secondo le esigenze dell'allenatore, perchè per me una società è giusto segua il mister sul mercato. 

Detto questo Matri non mi è MAI piaciuto e non l'avrei mai preso.


----------



## Graxx (3 Dicembre 2013)

al posto di matri...subito...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Mi pare che [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] sia un suo accanito fan  Vero?


----------



## James Watson (3 Dicembre 2013)

più o meno, il realtà è un discorso molto complicato..


----------



## vota DC (3 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io dicevo che era evidente che servisse una prima punta perchè Petagna non era assolutamente pronto



Però il suo gol contro il Sassuolo (squadra con cui si perdono le grandi squadre e neanche la Juventus ha vinto con chissà quale vantaggio in quell'occasione) lo aveva fatto, non si prevedeva Balotelli espulso per 3 partite e quindi avrebbe giocato pochissimo giusto per il ritorno di Pazzini che è strapagato per essere il vice Balotelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ha fatto un bel gol e giocato molto bene ieri. Quest'anno lo sto vedendo molto maturato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un bel gol e giocato molto bene ieri. Quest'anno lo sto vedendo molto maturato.



Paloschi e Petagna per Paxxini e Matri. Firmerei domani


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Paloschi e Petagna per Paxxini e Matri. Firmerei domani



Non lo so, Pazzini per me rimane meno peggio. Però se continua così può esplodere. Avevo perso le speranze onestamente. Forse si è scelto la squadra sbagliata, il chievo segna storicamente poco.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2014)

Paloschi lo dico da oltre un anno che è nel posto sbagliato... Il Chievo non è squadra d'attacco, lui ha bisogno di trovare una squadra che lo metta nelle condizioni di segnare tanto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paloschi lo dico da oltre un anno che è nel posto sbagliato... Il Chievo non è squadra d'attacco, lui ha bisogno di trovare una squadra che lo metta nelle condizioni di segnare tanto.



Se fosse Inzaghi il nostro mister sarebbe già tornato


----------



## Dave (15 Gennaio 2014)

E' uno che sputerebbe sangue per la nostra maglia, solo per questo dovrebbe stare da noi.


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se fosse Inzaghi il nostro mister sarebbe già tornato



Occhio in estate non lo facciano tornare invece...


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se fosse Inzaghi il nostro mister sarebbe già tornato



Fortuna che è rimasto in primavera, allora...


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Gennaio 2014)

Spero segni tanto tanto.
Nel migliore dei casi possiamo riportarlo alla base.
Nel peggiore, ci facciamo su dei soldi con la metà per altri acquisti.


----------



## tamba84 (16 Gennaio 2014)

credo che su paloschi non si discuta sulla serietà del ragazzo. Inzaghi che non è uno che parla a vanvera ha detto che si impegna come si impegnava lui in allenamento, e non vedo motivi per dubitarne. purtroppo non è inzaghi come talento.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2014)

Paloschino lo ha tradito il fisico, per è un buon centravanti che può diventare ottimo.
Serietà e impegno possono sopperire a dei limiti.


----------



## Hammer (16 Gennaio 2014)

Per me esplode tra qualche anno. L'evoluzione ci sarà


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Paloschino lo ha tradito il fisico, per è un buon centravanti che può diventare ottimo.
> Serietà e impegno possono sopperire a dei limiti.



Ha avuto qualche anno fa troppi guai fisici, è vero... però ora sembra essersi stabilizzato, evidentemente la crescita ha finito di giocare brutti scherzi. Detto questo è giovane ed ha ancora tempo per ridare una svolta alla carriera.


----------



## Denni90 (17 Gennaio 2014)

scusate main base a cosa pensate che un giorno paloschi esploderà??? per ora la sua miglior stagione l'ha fatta a parma in B... al chievo gioca anche tanto, per nn dire che è titolare ma nn mi sembra stia facendo sfracelli...


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per me esplode tra qualche anno. L'evoluzione ci sarà



Cmq ha già 24 anni eh


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq ha già 24 anni eh



Appunto 

Un po' come Toni


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Appunto
> 
> Un po' come Toni



O Inzaghi


----------



## Lalas (18 Gennaio 2014)

In questo Milan si ritaglierebbe il suo spazio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2014)

in gol anche oggi


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2014)

Aggiungendo i gol annullati sarebbe già in doppia cifra nel campionato italiano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Marzo 2014)

Bravo Paloschi, continua così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2014)

Parlate di aria fritta. Questo è Paloschi, un attaccante da Chievo, neanche l'ombra del talento.


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2014)

hahaha ma 39 pagine per sto qua? lol dai....


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2014)

Può essere una riserva da noi che ci mette anima e cuore. Ad un ritorno, se non da titolare, sono favorevole.


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Marzo 2014)

10 gol, come balotelli. E non venitemi a dire che alcuni sono rigori perchè non si fa ceva lo stesso ragionamento con i gol di balotelli dell'anno scorso. 

Da solo, Paloschi, ha segnato più gol di matri e robinho messi insieme. Però non ha il nome brasiliano, non ha l'appeal del fenomeno, non si fa la cresta, non spende le giornate su twitter...non va bene per il milan. Poi pensate che si dannerebbe per i colori rossoneri, dando l'anima ogni qualvolta scenderebbe in campo. Stiamo scherzando ? Cose superate, queste. Non ha talento, non fa gol da 35 metri, pussa via.


----------



## Djici (18 Marzo 2014)

riserva perfetta per questo milan.


----------



## James Watson (18 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> 10 gol, come balotelli. E non venitemi a dire che alcuni sono rigori perchè non si fa ceva lo stesso ragionamento con i gol di balotelli dell'anno scorso.
> 
> Da solo, Paloschi, ha segnato più gol di matri e robinho messi insieme. Però non ha il nome brasiliano, non ha l'appeal del fenomeno, non si fa la cresta, non spende le giornate su twitter...non va bene per il milan. Poi pensate che si dannerebbe per i colori rossoneri, dando l'anima ogni qualvolta scenderebbe in campo. Stiamo scherzando ? Cose superate, queste. Non ha talento, non fa gol da 35 metri, pussa via.



Aggiungerei anche… non prende militante di euro di stipendio!


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei anche… non prende militante di euro di stipendio!



E figurati che quando si parlava di Matri al Milan, quando alcuni (tra cui io) dicevamo che era meglio riprendersi paloschi a costo praticamente nullo e spendere altrove i quattro danari di Matri, venivamo derisi, con frasi tipo "Mille volte meglio Matri di Paloschi, ha più esperienza, Paloschi cesso" eccetera. Si è visto.


----------



## Gas (18 Marzo 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> hahaha ma 39 pagine per sto qua? lol dai....



Ce ne sono di più per Balotelli che è scarso uguale (anche se alcuni dicono che ha un potenziale incredibile, io mai visto...)


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Marzo 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono di più per Balotelli che è scarso uguale (anche se alcuni dicono che ha un potenziale incredibile, io mai visto...)



Eh ma ha talento, segna al bologna (!!!) da 30 metri. Si fa la cresta, non esulta ai gol. Ormai piacciono questi calciatori. Basta un minimo di tecnica (usata male) per farti diventare fenomeno.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Marzo 2014)

A prescindere dagli altri, per me Paloschi è *attualmente *inadatto al Milan. Che abbiamo alcuni cessi peggio di lui non è un discorso valido. COn questa linea abbiamo cambiato 8 terzini sinistri in tre anni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Marzo 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono di più per Balotelli che è scarso uguale (anche se alcuni dicono che ha un potenziale incredibile, io mai visto...)


Balotelli nel calcio campa di rendita, per la storia del "potenziale" e della doppietta contro la Germania. Per quanto riguarda Paloschi, l'anno prossimo gli darei una possibilità. Dopotutto il Chievo è una piazza difficilissima per chiunque attaccante.


----------



## James Watson (19 Marzo 2014)

Potrebbe tranquillamente fare la riserva al Milan, anzi, in QUESTO milan, temo che potrebbe persino giocarsi diverse partite.
Detto questo, io lo vorrei a prescindere, per le motivazioni che tutti sapete.


----------



## O Animal (19 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Potrebbe tranquillamente fare la riserva al Milan, anzi, in QUESTO milan, temo che potrebbe persino giocarsi diverse partite.
> Detto questo, io lo vorrei a prescindere, per le motivazioni che tutti sapete.



Finalmente ho capito chi è quello del tuo avatar... 

A cosa è dovuta questa perversione?


----------



## James Watson (19 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Finalmente ho capito chi è quello del tuo avatar...
> 
> A cosa è dovuta questa perversione?



Per farla breve: ad una visione romantico/nostalgica del milan e del calcio più in senso generale..


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Marzo 2014)

Prefersco perdere con lui in campo che sputa sangue (non se avete visto qualche sua partita quest'anno ma corre come un forsennato) piuttosto che con gente che pascola come matri e balotelli. Poi ovvio non ha il talento del secondo (ma ne ha molto di più del primo) però come riserva lo prenderei tutta la vita. L'anno prossimo senza coppe e con meno peso addosso bisogna cercare di creare un'ossatura italiana e rossonera nel cuore.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Prefersco perdere con lui in campo che sputa sangue (non se avete visto qualche sua partita quest'anno ma corre come un forsennato) piuttosto che con gente che pascola come matri e balotelli. Poi ovvio non ha il talento del secondo (ma ne ha molto di più del primo) però come riserva lo prenderei tutta la vita. L'anno prossimo senza coppe e con meno peso addosso bisogna cercare di creare un'ossatura italiana e rossonera nel cuore.



Quotone. Ripartire da Alberto. Uno alla Diego Costa.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Quotone. Ripartire da Alberto. Uno alla Diego Costa.



Magari avesse lo stesso fisico.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Magari avesse lo stesso fisico.



Ha la stessa grinta, rabbia agonistica, furore, voglia di lottare per la maglia. E questo mi basta.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ha la stessa grinta, rabbia agonistica, furore, voglia di lottare per la maglia. E questo mi basta.



Purtroppo a me no. Queste cose vanno bene, però servono o un fisico che supporta, o una buona tecnica.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo a me no. Queste cose vanno bene, però servono o un fisico che supporta, o una buona tecnica.



Innanzitutto secondo me servono queste componenti. Se mancano, non avremo mai un giocatore completo. Comunque, tornando a Paloschi, è chiaro che ha anche altre qualità: ottima capacità di finalizzazione, di inserimento, sa muoversi negli spazi e sul filo del fuorigioco. La classica punta rapace, ma lui è anche discretamente veloce, al contrario, per dirne uno, del buon Pazzini. E ha anche una buona intelligenza tattica, di pressing. Insomma: non è la pippa che tutti dipingono, non è neanche un fenomeno, ma un giocatore serio, professionale, umile, che si impegna per la squadra e per la maglia, che onora i suoi colori e che sa come buttarla dentro. Oltretutto è Milanista.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto secondo me servono queste componenti. Se mancano, non avremo mai un giocatore completo. Comunque, tornando a Paloschi, è chiaro che ha anche altre qualità: ottima capacità di finalizzazione, di inserimento, sa muoversi negli spazi e sul filo del fuorigioco. La classica punta rapace, ma lui è anche discretamente veloce, al contrario, per dirne uno, del buon Pazzini. E ha anche una buona intelligenza tattica, di pressing. Insomma: non è la pippa che tutti dipingono, non è neanche un fenomeno, ma un giocatore serio, professionale, umile, che si impegna per la squadra e per la maglia, che onora i suoi colori e che sa come buttarla dentro. Oltretutto è Milanista.



Boh, secondo me può essere al massimo una riserva. Ma se proprio siamo disperati...

Non ha qualità fisiche, non essendo nè un velocista nè un fisicone, nè grandi qualità tecniche (appena sufficienti per giocare in serie A). Tra i due mi tengo Pazzini, che è leggermente più forte sia fisicamente che tecnicamente. Avendo più esperienza, sa usare meglio le sue qualità.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2014)

Bè ma mica deve venire a fare il titolare fisso. Anche se, fosse per me, con un adeguato sistema di gioco e l'allenatore giusto, potrebbe tranquillamente farlo. Può anche venire come prima riserva, ma non di Balotelli, questo non lo accetterei.

Qualità fisiche ? Bè, come ho detto sopra, è veloce. Più di Pazzini, per fare un esempio. Tecnicamente non è validissimo ma c'entra poco, se uno sa segnare (guarda Inzaghi). Pazzini va bene anche a me, il problema è quell'altro. E in un'ottica di rifondamento, Paloschino lo vorrei subito in rosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Bè ma mica deve venire a fare il titolare fisso. Anche se, fosse per me, con un adeguato sistema di gioco e l'allenatore giusto, potrebbe tranquillamente farlo. Può anche venire come prima riserva, ma non di Balotelli, questo non lo accetterei.
> 
> Qualità fisiche ? Bè, come ho detto sopra, è veloce. Più di Pazzini, per fare un esempio. Tecnicamente non è validissimo ma c'entra poco, se uno sa segnare (guarda Inzaghi). Pazzini va bene anche a me, il problema è quell'altro. E in un'ottica di rifondamento, Paloschino lo vorrei subito in rosa.



Infatti Inzaghi _se parliamo di caratteristiche_ non mi è mai piaciuto. Ho amato molto più Sheva. Ma a parte questo, in questo momento farebbe molta fatica a segnare.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2014)

Non sono d'accordo al 100%. E comunque, vedi che con 11 persone come Paloschi, pur con limiti tecnici, la situazione gia sarebbe migliore di quella attuale. Riprenderlo sarebbe il primo tassello verso la ri-costruzione di un Milan con i giusti valori secondo me. Poi come ti ho detto per me Paloschi, nel giusto sistema, potrebbe fare il titolare. Non ha niente da invidiare a Icardi per dirne una.


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo al 100%. E comunque, vedi che con 11 persone come Paloschi, pur con limiti tecnici, la situazione gia sarebbe migliore di quella attuale. *Riprenderlo sarebbe il primo tassello verso la ri-costruzione di un Milan con i giusti valori secondo me*. Poi come ti ho detto per me Paloschi, nel giusto sistema, potrebbe fare il titolare. Non ha niente da invidiare a Icardi per dirne una.



Questo è un motivo interessante, diciamo che piuttosto di andare a prendere qualche straniero scarso è molto meglio riportarsi a casa Paloschi che al Milan, seppur non da titolare, ci sta eccome. Se non altro è un ragazzo per bene, che ci tiene a questo sport e da tutto.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo è un motivo interessante, diciamo che piuttosto di andare a prendere qualche straniero scarso è molto meglio riportarsi a casa Paloschi che al Milan, seppur non da titolare, ci sta eccome. Se non altro è un ragazzo per bene, che ci tiene a questo sport e da tutto.



Hai centrato pienamente quello che intendevo.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo è un motivo interessante, diciamo che piuttosto di andare a prendere qualche straniero scarso è molto meglio riportarsi a casa Paloschi che al Milan, seppur non da titolare, ci sta eccome. Se non altro è un ragazzo per bene, che ci tiene a questo sport e da tutto.



Ma perchè lo straniero deve essere per forza scarso? 

Boh non lo so magari mi sbaglio io, però questi giocatori che hanno il 'fiuto del gol' non mi hanno mai entusiasmato. Anche Trezeguet, per dire, comunque era alto 1.90, e avevo uj tiro sempre forte e preciso. In Paloschi oltre all'impegno e alla caparbietà (doti comunqu apprezzabili), non vedo altro. Secondo me non vale il miglior Borriello.


----------



## Dexter (20 Marzo 2014)

Un reparto prime punte Dzeko-Pazzini-Paloschi va benissimo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Un reparto prime punte Dzeko-Pazzini-Paloschi va benissimo l'anno prossimo.



Sì ma questi andrebbero supportati da tutto il resto per essere incisivi.


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè lo straniero deve essere per forza scarso?
> 
> Boh non lo so magari mi sbaglio io, però questi giocatori che hanno il 'fiuto del gol' non mi hanno mai entusiasmato. Anche Trezeguet, per dire, comunque era alto 1.90, e avevo uj tiro sempre forte e preciso. In Paloschi oltre all'impegno e alla caparbietà (doti comunqu apprezzabili), non vedo altro. Secondo me non vale il miglior Borriello.



Perchè prima di aprire le frontiere gli stranieri che venivano presi erano forti, ora si prendono sopratutto quelli mediocri. Il campionato italiano mi sembra sia composto per il 60% da calciatori stranieri, t'assicuro che almeno la metà di questi non hanno senso di esistere e sono certo che italiani delle giovanili o addirittura di serie minori farebbero meglio di questi qui.

Ti posso fare una lista di stranieri SCARSI che il Milan è andato a pescare negli ultimi anni, molto lunga. Sono certo un giovane o un italiano a casaccio non avrebbe fatto peggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè prima di aprire le frontiere gli stranieri che venivano presi erano forti, ora si prendono sopratutto quelli mediocri. Il campionato italiano mi sembra sia composto per il 60% da calciatori stranieri, t'assicuro che almeno la metà di questi non hanno senso di esistere e sono certo che italiani delle giovanili o addirittura di serie minori farebbero meglio di questi qui.
> 
> Ti posso fare una lista di stranieri SCARSI che il Milan è andato a pescare negli ultimi anni, molto lunga. Sono certo un giovane o un italiano a casaccio non avrebbe fatto peggio.



E' un ragionamento che ha senso. Però c'è chi prende tanti scarsi, e chi in mezzo a qualche pacco prende comunque tanti giocatori di valore (tipo Pradè, e neanche senza spendere chissà cosa).


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Marzo 2014)

12 gol in campionato.

Alberto Paloschi. Un gol in più di balotelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> 12 gol in campionato.
> 
> Alberto Paloschi. Un gol in più di balotelli.


10*


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 10*



10 gol in campionato. Uno in meno di balotelli. Alberto Paloschi.


----------



## Butcher (26 Marzo 2014)

Monetizzeranno un po' questa estate con Albertino.
Io, come altri, lo rivorrei.


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Marzo 2014)

E 2 in coppa italia, ecco perchè credevo 12.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2014)

Paloschino pane e vino, il prescelto, il predestinato, l'idolo.


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Paloschino pane e vino, il prescelto, il predestinato, l'idolo.



Troll ?


----------



## James Watson (27 Marzo 2014)

2 gol anche ieri. Vai Alberto!10 in campionato, e con i due annullati ingiustamente fanno 12 in campionato più 2 in coppa italia.
Mica male.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2014)

Deve andarsene dal Chievo il prima possibile, così capiamo veramente di che pasta è fatto


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2014)

In tante movenze mi ricorda troppo pippo, dal modo di correre, di esultare, di attaccare gli spazi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Marzo 2014)

"Non è da grande squadra"

Siamo 12esimi, senza coppe, con l'obiettivo massimo per la stagione 2014/15 di arrivare terzi, siamo una grande squadra?

Lo riprenderei subito, però mi dispiacerebbe se dovesse far panchina (essendoci giustamente Balotelli)


----------



## James Watson (27 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In tante movenze mi ricorda troppo pippo, dal modo di correre, di esultare, di attaccare gli spazi...



Il secondo gol di ieri è una rapina in stile pippo, quando l'ho visto ho detto proprio "un gol alla inzaghi"


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2014)

Non so che darei per impacchettare Matri e Pazzini e avere Mario-Paloschi-Petagna


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non so che darei per impacchettare Matri e Pazzini e avere Mario-Paloschi-Petagna



Ad adesso secondo me Pazzini è più forte, non in virtù di una grande tecnica eh, ma perchè ha dalla sua più esperienza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ad adesso secondo me Pazzini è più forte, non in virtù di una grande tecnica eh, ma perchè ha dalla sua più esperienza.



Si ma costa troppo.

Ci si preoccupa di più delle riserve in attacco che dei titolari negli altri ruoli..


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma costa troppo.
> 
> Ci si preoccupa di più delle riserve in attacco che dei titolari negli altri ruoli..



Se facciamo questo discorso sarebbe da mandare altri 20 prima di Pazzini. per il quale non sono certo ci sia mercato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se facciamo questo discorso sarebbe da mandare altri 20 prima di Pazzini. per il quale non sono certo ci sia mercato.



e devono essere mandati via, chi dice di no...


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ad adesso secondo me Pazzini è più forte, non in virtù di una grande tecnica eh, ma perchè ha dalla sua più esperienza.



Gli dà le piste, poi è un vero professionista che conosce il suo ruolo e si fa sempre trovare pronto.
Paloschi va impacchettato per arrivare a qualcuno di forte in difesa o a centrocampo, come fa la Juve coi suoi giovani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gli dà le piste, poi è un vero professionista che conosce il suo ruolo e si fa sempre trovare pronto.
> Paloschi va impacchettato per arrivare a qualcuno di forte in difesa o a centrocampo, come fa la Juve coi suoi giovani.



io invece paloschi come riserva lo terrei e lascerei partire pazzini e matri che prendono troppo..


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io invece paloschi come riserva lo terrei e lascerei partire pazzini e matri che prendono troppo..



Ma chissene dell'ingaggio, manco fosse l'unica cosa che conta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma chissene dell'ingaggio, manco fosse l'unica cosa che conta.



quell'ingaggio di matri e pazzini messi assieme lo dai per un ottimo centrocampista..


----------



## Butcher (27 Marzo 2014)

E poi comunque Pazzini lo si può vendere bene.


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quell'ingaggio di matri e pazzini messi assieme lo dai per un ottimo centrocampista..



Sì Essien e De Jong


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì Essien e De Jong



essien è da mandare via, de jong se arriva una buona offerta anche..


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2014)

Anni fa dicevo, l'anno che Paloschi a Verona in massima serie raggiunge la doppia cifra è il momento in cui può tornare a casa.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Marzo 2014)

scarso da far paura, il chievo è la sua dimensione.

cioè oddio...rispetto a Matri è Van Basten, ma non è che ci voglia molto, pure il signor Natalino di 42 anni che gioca con me a calcetto il venerdì sera è nettamente più forte di Matri. Ma i paragoni con Inzaghi mi hanno sempre fatto sorridere.

Rimane un professionista esemplare, se tutti i giocatori avessero la sua costanza il calcio sarebbe uno sport migliore.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè prima di aprire le frontiere gli stranieri che venivano presi erano forti, ora si prendono sopratutto quelli mediocri. Il campionato italiano mi sembra sia composto per il 60% da calciatori stranieri, t'assicuro che almeno la metà di questi non hanno senso di esistere e sono certo che italiani delle giovanili o addirittura di serie minori farebbero meglio di questi qui.
> 
> Ti posso fare una lista di stranieri SCARSI che il Milan è andato a pescare negli ultimi anni, molto lunga. Sono certo un giovane o un italiano a casaccio non avrebbe fatto peggio.




quoto in tutto e per tutto, il problema del calcio italiano è questo.

Prendo una squadra a caso: la Lazio (ma potevo prendere pure l'Udinese o il Catania o l'Inter). La Lazio è una di quelle squadre che ha almeno l'80% di stranieri in rosa....di questi l'UNICO da serie A e che in questo momento non sostituirei mai con un giocatore italiano è Keita. 
Per il resto...ditemi se Berisha, Novaretti, Biglia, Lulic, Perea, Gonzalez, Ederson ....sta gente qui....non potrebbe essere rimpiazzata benissimo, per dire, da Leali, Bianchetti, Gagliardini, Donati, Bernardeschi, Cataldi, Crisetig...tutti giovani italiani che stanno facendo benissimo in serie B. 
Finchè la Lazio acquistava i Salas, i Veron, i Crespo, gli Almeyda, i Nedved...prendere gli stranieri aveva un senso, perchè oltre a creare un campionato di livello alto facevano crescere i nostri giovani. Adesso ditemi se ha senso fare arrivare dall'Uruguay o dal Messico questi scarponi...ma pure il Milan con Essien, voglio dire....ho visto l'apporto che ha dato questo con la sua esperienza contro l'Atletico...ci ha praticamente fatti eliminare lui! Non aveva più senso, a questo punto, puntare su un Cristante??


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anni fa dicevo, l'anno che Paloschi a Verona in massima serie raggiunge la doppia cifra è il momento in cui può tornare a casa.



Capisco quel che dici, però a Paloschi, a parte la cattiveria (ottima cosa ma di per sè non basta), non riconosco nessuna qualità : atleticamente e fisicamente non spicca, tecnicamente è buono ma per squadre di bassa classifica, l'esperienza la sta cominciando ad acquisire ma anche questa senza altre qualità non basta. Non mi convince proprio onestamente. Però magari deve prendere coscienza dei propri mezzi.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Capisco quel che dici, però a Paloschi, a parte la cattiveria (ottima cosa ma di per sè non basta), non riconosco nessuna qualità : atleticamente e fisicamente non spicca, tecnicamente è buono ma per squadre di bassa classifica, l'esperienza la sta cominciando ad acquisire ma anche questa senza altre qualità non basta. Non mi convince proprio onestamente. Però magari deve prendere coscienza dei propri mezzi.



Non ha nessuna qualità che spicca, è vero. Ma senza fare paragoni che non è mia intenzione, dimmi se Inzaghi aveva doti atletiche o tecniche oltre la media, assolutamente no. Però a volte ci sono i casi della dote innata, ad esempio Pippo aveva il gol nel sangue.

Io dico solo che andare in doppia cifra a Verona non è facile, credimi, io per grande simpatia vista la vicinanza lo seguo spesso quando non c'è il Milan, Paloschi sta facendo una grande stagione. Cosa che gli scorsi anni non gli riusciva perchè ogni volta che ingranava arrivava la noia fisica, quest'anno invece sembra aver trovato un suo equilibrio fisico ed i risultati si vedono.

Non sto chiedendo per forza torni a giugno, mi auguro solo non lo cedano a titolo definitivo perchè io si questo ragazzo ho sensazioni positive per il domani.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ha nessuna qualità che spicca, è vero. Ma senza fare paragoni che non è mia intenzione, dimmi se Inzaghi aveva doti atletiche o tecniche oltre la media, assolutamente no. Però a volte ci sono i casi della dote innata, ad esempio Pippo aveva il gol nel sangue.
> 
> Io dico solo che andare in doppia cifra a Verona non è facile, credimi, io per grande simpatia vista la vicinanza lo seguo spesso quando non c'è il Milan, Paloschi sta facendo una grande stagione. Cosa che gli scorsi anni non gli riusciva perchè ogni volta che ingranava arrivava la noia fisica, quest'anno invece sembra aver trovato un suo equilibrio fisico ed i risultati si vedono.
> 
> Non sto chiedendo per forza torni a giugno, mi auguro solo non lo cedano a titolo definitivo perchè io si questo ragazzo ho sensazioni positive per il domani.


Quoto. E poi alla fine se torna da noi, di certo non sarà IL titolare, a meno che non ci ridimensioniamo ancora di più per volere della società.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ha nessuna qualità che spicca, è vero. Ma senza fare paragoni che non è mia intenzione, dimmi se Inzaghi aveva doti atletiche o tecniche oltre la media, assolutamente no. Però a volte ci sono i casi della dote innata, ad esempio Pippo aveva il gol nel sangue.
> 
> Io dico solo che andare in doppia cifra a Verona non è facile, credimi, io per grande simpatia vista la vicinanza lo seguo spesso quando non c'è il Milan, Paloschi sta facendo una grande stagione. Cosa che gli scorsi anni non gli riusciva perchè ogni volta che ingranava arrivava la noia fisica, quest'anno invece sembra aver trovato un suo equilibrio fisico ed i risultati si vedono.
> 
> Non sto chiedendo per forza torni a giugno, mi auguro solo non lo cedano a titolo definitivo perchè io si questo ragazzo ho sensazioni positive per il domani.



Lo so bene che il Chievo è una squadra dura per gli attaccanti. Rispetto a Inzaghi non gli riconosco ancora quell'astuzia, quella malizia, ma in effetti Inzaghi non è uscito giovanissimo. E comuqnue a dirla questo tipo di giocatori non mi entusiasmano onestamente, funzionano solo se i 10 dietro sono forti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Marzo 2014)

Mah,non mi dice nulla. Tecnicamente non è niente di che,non è possente fisicamente,non è particolarmente veloce (oggi non è riuscito ad impensierire Nonno Zaccardo),non ha un gran tiro,non ha il dribbling...mi sembra il classico centravanti mediocre all'italiana,sulla falsariga dei Matri e dei Borriello.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah,non mi dice nulla. Tecnicamente non è niente di che,non è possente fisicamente,non è particolarmente veloce (oggi non è riuscito ad impensierire Nonno Zaccardo),non ha un gran tiro,non ha il dribbling...mi sembra il classico centravanti mediocre all'italiana,sulla falsariga dei Matri e dei Borriello.



Per me è peggio di Borriello.

La partita di oggi comunque fa poco testo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah,non mi dice nulla. Tecnicamente non è niente di che,non è possente fisicamente,non è particolarmente veloce (oggi non è riuscito ad impensierire Nonno Zaccardo),non ha un gran tiro,non ha il dribbling...mi sembra il classico centravanti mediocre all'italiana,sulla falsariga dei Matri e dei Borriello.



Questo è, solo che non becca 5 miliardi all'anno ed è più simpatico


----------



## tequilad (30 Marzo 2014)

Riprendiamolo al posto di Balotelli


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Marzo 2014)

La partita di ieri non vale niente. Balotelli di partite scialbe ne ha fatte a centinaia. Inoltre ieri Alberto giocava nel Chievo nel caso vi foste dimenticati, aveva dietro gente come bentivoglio e sardo ed è stato detto e ripetuto che non è lui l'attaccante che ti cambia la squadra, ma va saputo servire. Sicuramente lo riprenderei indietro e, personalmente, lo apprezzo molto più del viziato arrogante. Eh ma poi balotelli fa i gol alle squadrette, fenomeno. Mah. Dai alberto torna.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2014)

se avesse tirato il rigore e segnato lo avrei applaudito... ma thereau è stato punito giustamente


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2014)

Va detto che gioca in una squadra che storicamente tratta male i suoi attaccanti a causa del suo gioco orripilante. Secondo me in una Sampdoria o una Fiorentina sarebbe un attaccante da 14-15 gol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2014)

Come ho sempre detto per me non è da grande, poi che andava preso lui e non Matri sono d'accordo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se avesse tirato il rigore e segnato lo avrei applaudito... ma thereau è stato punito giustamente



Quoto per me è stato un brutto "gesto", Paloschi si è sbattuto per tutta la partita arriva il thereau di turno e gli "ruba" il rigore, tra l'altro il rigorista era Alberto  , quante reti può aver segnato sto thereau?? 3/4 per Paloschi poteva essere importante.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quoto per me è stato un brutto "gesto", Paloschi si è sbattuto per tutta la partita arriva il thereau di turno e gli "ruba" il rigore, tra l'altro il rigorista era Alberto  , quante reti può aver segnato sto thereau?? 3/4 per Paloschi poteva essere importante.



Io ho sentito che il rigorista era Thereau. Forse Paloschi li ha battuti quando non c'era contemporaneamente lui in campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ho sentito che il rigorista era Thereau. Forse Paloschi li ha battuti quando non c'era contemporaneamente lui in campo.



No sono sicura che è Paloschi, ieri sera gli hanno chiesto chi era il rigorista a Corini e lui ha detto che ci sono 3 rigoristi che però il primo è Paloschi e doveva tirarlo lui


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me è peggio di Borriello.
> 
> La partita di oggi comunque fa poco testo.



Anche nelle altre partite,comunque...boh,per me un Gabbiadini qualsiasi è mille volte meglio. Immobile non ne parliamo. 



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Questo è, solo che non becca 5 miliardi all'anno ed è più simpatico



Vero.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> No sono sicura che è Paloschi, ieri sera gli hanno chiesto chi era il rigorista a Corini e lui ha detto che ci sono 3 rigoristi che però il primo è Paloschi e doveva tirarlo lui



Ah ok il telecronista in diretta continuava a dire che il rigorista fosse Thereau.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche nelle altre partite,comunque...boh,per me un Gabbiadini qualsiasi è mille volte meglio. Immobile non ne parliamo.
> 
> 
> 
> Vero.



Gabbiadini e Immobile, ma anche Destro, sono di un altro livello.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gabbiadini e Immobile, ma anche Destro, sono di un altro livello.



Vabbè ma Immobile non lo considero nemmeno,perché il confronto con Paloschi si fa imbarazzante per quest'ultimo


----------



## vota DC (30 Marzo 2014)

Ero a fare il soldato e non ho visto l'ultima partita, comunque Paloschi ha problemi a giocare contro il Milan di solito, mi ha stupito il fatto che all'andata sia riuscito a fare quel gol annullato ingiustamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2014)

oggi ha fatto un bel gol, simile a quello che fece al debutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2014)

doppietta ora!


----------



## Albijol (13 Aprile 2014)

Se ci penso che abbiamo due bidonazzi ultrapagati in busta paga quanto potevamo far giocare tranquillamente Paloschino, che rabbia ragazzi che rabbia


----------



## gianluca1193 (13 Aprile 2014)

Preferirei avere in panchina Paloschi pronto a subentrare, piuttosto che Pazzini(per quanto si impegni) o Matri...


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se ci penso che abbiamo due bidonazzi ultrapagati in busta paga quanto potevamo far giocare tranquillamente Paloschino, che rabbia ragazzi che rabbia



è la storia degli ultimi 7 anni del milan in pratica...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2014)

tripletta intanto, su rigore. 

cosa che matri probabilmente non ha mai fatto in tutta la sua carriera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

candidato n.1 al Pallone d'Oro...altro che Messi e Ronaldo


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2014)

Bene, almeno acquisisce un minimo di valore sul mercato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2014)

L'idolo [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2014)

bene bene


----------



## gabuz (13 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'idolo [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]



In Brasile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

menomale che Prandelli non l'ha chiamato per i test di domani e martedì


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2014)

sta migliorando un sacco,vendiamo pazzini e matri e prendiamoci lui e finnbogason(o locadia)!


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Non so a voi ma a me ricorda tremendamente la stagione di Borriello al Genoa... Valanghe di gol e, se ricordate, Borriello fece anche diversi eurogol...

Epilogo: la compartecipazione venduta a 2 milioni l'abbiamo ripagata 9 milioni e il resto è storia...


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non so a voi ma a me ricorda tremendamente la stagione di Borriello al Genoa... Valanghe di gol e, se ricordate, Borriello fece anche diversi eurogol...
> 
> Epilogo: la compartecipazione venduta a 2 milioni l'abbiamo ripagata 9 milioni e il resto è storia...



Eh certo, verso Paloschi scetticismo, Balotelli lo si difende a oltranza, per tutto. Ti chiede scusa, Albertino, se lui non si fa la cresta e non beve ogni sabato sera superalcolici. Intanto altri tre gol e ha deciso una sfida importantissima, cosa che il celenterato non fa mai.


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Eh certo, verso Paloschi scetticismo, Balotelli lo si difende a oltranza, per tutto. Ti chiede scusa, Albertino, se lui non si fa la cresta e non beve ogni sabato sera superalcolici. Intanto altri tre gol e ha deciso una sfida importantissima, cosa che il celenterato non fa mai.


----------



## James Watson (14 Aprile 2014)

Intanto, ieri, tre pere ancora..
Ah, per la cronaca, ha fatto gli stessi gol di Balotelli (anzi, gliene hanno annullati due buoni, quindi sarebbero 15 in campionato).
Vai Albertino..


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non so a voi ma a me ricorda tremendamente la stagione di Borriello al Genoa... Valanghe di gol e, se ricordate, Borriello fece anche diversi eurogol...
> 
> Epilogo: la compartecipazione venduta a 2 milioni l'abbiamo ripagata 9 milioni e il resto è storia...



Premesso che Paloschi non mi fa impazzire, è evidente però che sarebbe stato abissalmente meglio puntare su di lui piuttosto che buttare via 11 milioni per il Velino.


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Premesso che Paloschi non mi fa impazzire, è evidente però che sarebbe abissalmente meglio puntare su di lui piuttosto che buttare via 11 milioni per il Velino.



Sicuro.. ma non alle cifre di Borriello.. Piuttosto che riscattarlo a 9 milioni e vederlo marcire in panchina preferirei venderglielo a 9 milioni.. Non mi sembra che abbia il potenziale per diventare il prossimo "Pippo Inzaghi"...


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sicuro.. ma non alle cifre di Borriello.. Piuttosto che riscattarlo a 9 milioni e vederlo marcire in panchina preferirei venderglielo a 9 milioni.. Non mi sembra che abbia il potenziale per diventare il prossimo "Pippo Inzaghi"...



Anche secondo me non ha quel potenziale.
Speriamo segni ancora parecchi gol nelle prossime partite però


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Eh ma i dati Opta dicono che Balotelli è un fenomeno. Paloschi manco sanno chi sia, sai: è umile, modesto, si allena tanto e in silenzio, non ha creste per la testa. Ergo: è scarso. Molto meglio il fenomeno di dubbia etnia.



L'ultima frase la potevi evitare. Calma!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Adesso arrivano i moralisti. Mi eclisso.



Il problema è che spesso e volentieri la fai fuori dal vaso. Qui si parla di dati tecnici. Punto.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che spesso e volentieri la fai fuori dal vaso. Qui si parla di dati tecnici. Punto.



Appunto. 13 gol. Alberto Paloschi. Il resto è noia.


----------



## juventino (14 Aprile 2014)

Io fossi nel Milan lo riscatterei per rivenderlo. Dopo questa stagione dubito che il suo valore potrà ancora salire.


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Eh ma i dati Opta dicono che Balotelli è un fenomeno. Paloschi manco sanno chi sia, sai: è umile, modesto, si allena tanto e in silenzio, non ha creste per la testa. Ergo: è scarso. Molto meglio il fenomeno di dubbia etnia.



I dati Opta non guardano all'etnia, alle ore di allenamento, alle pettinature, alle discoteche, alle multe, ai raffreddori, alle automobili, ecc. ecc. 

Guardano semplicemente ai 90 minuti in campo... Che poi tu sia Paloschino il chirichetto o Balotelli il celenterato loro non sanno nemmeno che differenza ci sia... Altrimenti il ben noto Calvalho dovrebbe risultare più forte di Basa o N'Koulou nella Ligue 1... e mille altri esempi che non mi dilungo a fare..

Credo invece che siano proprio le questioni etniche ed "estetiche" a turbare molti giudizi che leggo nel forum...


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> I dati Opta non guardano all'etnia, alle ore di allenamento, alle pettinature, alle discoteche, alle multe, ai raffreddori, alle automobili, ecc. ecc.
> 
> Guardano semplicemente ai 90 minuti in campo... Che poi tu sia Paloschino il chirichetto o Balotelli il celenterato loro non sanno nemmeno che differenza ci sia... Altrimenti il ben noto Calvalho dovrebbe risultare più forte di Basa o N'Koulou nella Ligue 1... e mille altri esempi che non mi dilungo a fare..
> 
> Credo invece che siano proprio le questioni etniche ed "estetiche" a turbare molti giudizi che leggo nel forum...



Si i dati Opta guardano cosi tanto ai 90 minuti che Gabbiadini supera Higuain  Proprio affidabili sti dati Opta. 

Aggiungo che: il comportamento fuori dal campo DETERMINA quello in campo per almeno il 60-70%. A meno che tu sia un fenomeno puro (e Balotelli non lo è). 

13 gol. E gioca nel Chievo.


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si i dati Opta guardano cosi tanto ai 90 minuti che Gabbiadini supera Higuain  Proprio affidabili sti dati Opta.
> 
> Aggiungo che: il comportamento fuori dal campo DETERMINA quello in campo per almeno il 60-70%. A meno che tu sia un fenomeno puro (e Balotelli non lo è).
> 
> 13 gol. E gioca nel Chievo.



Adoro quando vi divertite a sviare i valori delle statistiche solo perché non corrispondono a quelli della Playstation, del calciomercato, delle vostre simpatie o il tabellino dei marcatori...

Perché se dico che Silva quest'anno ha giocato sensibilmente meglio di Nasri nessuno si strappa i capelli mentre se dico che Antonini ha giocato decisamente meglio di De Sciglio mi vorreste bruciare sul rogo?

Nelle statistiche Paloschi quest'anno ha giocato peggio di Berardi, peggio di Di Natale, peggio di Gabbiadini e peggio di molti altri...

Con questo non voglio dire che Paloschi debba essere spedito sulla luna... Il ragazzo mi piace per impegno e dedizione ma nei suoi mirabolanti numeri e nel suo modo di giocare non vedo il prossimo medioman nazionale (Paolo Rossi, Filippo Inzaghi...). Tu si? Buon per te...


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Aprile 2014)

Paloschi peggio di Berardi. Già questo mi basta: alla prossima.


----------



## Gas (14 Aprile 2014)

Se le statistiche dicessero tutto sarebbe molto facile definire come fare una squadra.


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2014)

Arrivare in doppia cifra a Verona è difficile, in estate un pensiero sul ragazzo è giusto farlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Arrivare in doppia cifra a Verona è difficile, in estate un pensiero sul ragazzo è giusto farlo.



A questo punto, vedendo quanto sia migliorato, può ritornare alla base. Ma non facciamo paragoni assurdi con Mario (non riferito a te, ma in generale).


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Arrivare in doppia cifra a Verona è difficile, in estate un pensiero sul ragazzo è giusto farlo.



Via i pali della luce strapagati Matri e Pazzini e dentro Lupo Alberto.
Con la 9.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Aprile 2014)

Pero' insomma,va anche detto che quest'anno è stato a secco dal primo settembre al primo dicembre...
Ora,al Chievo te lo puoi anche permettere un digiuno dal gol lungo tre mesi,al Milan no. Se non segni per così a lungo,subisci una shitstorm mediatica di proporzioni bibliche,e poi ti sbattono in tribuna.


----------



## Denni90 (14 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pero' insomma,va anche detto che quest'anno è stato a secco dal primo settembre al primo dicembre...
> Ora,al Chievo te lo puoi anche permettere un digiuno dal gol lungo tre mesi,al Milan no. Se non segni per così a lungo,subisci una shitstorm mediatica di proporzioni bibliche,e poi ti sbattono in tribuna.



esatto....fino a gennaio ha fatto lo stesso campionato di matri... avere paloschi o matri o pazzini come seconda prima punta nn cambierebbe nulla per me


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Via i pali della luce strapagati Matri e Pazzini e dentro Lupo Alberto.
> Con la 9.



Questo è un discorso che andava fatto a priori.
Non credo che con gli stipendi che percepiscono sarà così facile liberarsi di loro. Grazie Galliani.


----------



## vota DC (14 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pero' insomma,va anche detto che quest'anno è stato a secco dal primo settembre al primo dicembre...
> Ora,al Chievo te lo puoi anche permettere un digiuno dal gol lungo tre mesi,al Milan no. Se non segni per così a lungo,subisci una shitstorm mediatica di proporzioni bibliche,e poi ti sbattono in tribuna.



Metà settembre gol alla Juventus, inizio novembre gol contro Milan. Il Milan non è il Chievo, figuriamoci se una società di diavoli porge l'altra guancia di fronte a certi annullamenti.


----------



## 2515 (14 Aprile 2014)

Va anche detto che dal punto di vista tecnico sa tenere la palla, non paragoniamolo a Matri, più volte l'ho visto anche fare buoni cross. Come riserva lo terrei, almeno sa cercare la profondità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso che andava fatto a priori.
> Non credo che con gli stipendi che percepiscono sarà così facile liberarsi di loro. Grazie Galliani.



Si ma il cuore Samp di Pazzini magari torna a battere...Speriamo


Matri invece farà di tutto per non tornare.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Aprile 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Metà settembre gol alla Juventus, inizio novembre gol contro Milan. Il Milan non è il Chievo, figuriamoci se una società di diavoli porge l'altra guancia di fronte a certi annullamenti.


Ammetto che avevo rimosso l'episodio dei gol non convalidati,però il discorso rimane: ma un attaccante nel Milan può permettersi tutte queste soste senza gol? Riesce poi a giocare con tranquillità? 



Denni90 ha scritto:


> esatto....fino a gennaio ha fatto lo stesso campionato di matri... avere paloschi o matri o pazzini come seconda prima punta nn cambierebbe nulla per me



Anche se oddio,Matri per me è il peggiore dei tre. Paloschi ha l'attenuante di giocare in una squadretta,Pazzini non segna molto ma gioca praticamente in una squadra senza rifinitore,mentre Matri è riuscito a fare pena pure alla Juve,dove venivano create millemila palle goal a partita ed era coccolato dall'allenatore.


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2014)

Piuttosto che sacrificare De Sciglio, vendo Matri e Pazzini e mi tengo Paloschi (logicamente come riserva, non titolare)


----------



## Bioware (15 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che sacrificare De Sciglio, vendo Matri e Pazzini e mi tengo Paloschi (logicamente come riserva, non titolare)



E chi te li compra?


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> E chi te li compra?



Chi ti dice che nessuno li comprerà?


----------



## Bioware (15 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Chi ti dice che nessuno li comprerà?



Il buonsenso


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Il buonsenso



Il tuo buonsenso non equivale alla verità assoluta, tutt'altro


----------



## Bioware (15 Aprile 2014)

Pazzini viene da un anno di panchina ed ha un ingaggio superiore ai 2 mln di euro netti a stagione, viene da un infortunio di un certo tipo e difficilmente il Milan lo regalerebbe via. Quasi stesso discorso per Matri, é sano ma é scarsissimo e percepisce pure lui un ingaggio mica da ridere, inoltre é stato pagato 12 mln di euro un anno fa e quindi non non capisco come si possa pensare che il Milan sia disposto a fare una minusvalenza esagerata, perché quello dovrebbe fare per riuscire a piazzarlo eventualmente


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Pazzini viene da un anno di panchina ed ha un ingaggio superiore ai 2 mln di euro netti a stagione, viene da un infortunio di un certo tipo e difficilmente il Milan lo regalerebbe via. Quasi stesso discorso per Matri, é sano ma é scarsissimo e percepisce pure lui un ingaggio mica da ridere, inoltre é stato pagato 12 mln di euro un anno fa e quindi non non capisco come si possa pensare che il Milan sia disposto a fare una minusvalenza esagerata, perché quello dovrebbe fare per riuscire a piazzarlo eventualmente



So benissimo cosa comporta il vendere quei due, ma appunto ho detto "pur di non sacrificare De Sciglio" li venderei a un prezzo più basso, puntando su Paloschi del quale detengo già la metà del cartellino. Poi che nessuno voglia acquistarli non è per nulla detto (lo dici tu, ma non fai il presidente di una squadra di serie A suppongo), specialmente a prezzi più accessibili


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> So benissimo cosa comporta il vendere quei due, ma appunto ho detto "pur di non sacrificare De Sciglio" li venderei a un prezzo più basso, puntando su Paloschi del quale detengo già la metà del cartellino. Poi che nessuno voglia acquistarli non è per nulla detto (lo dici tu, ma non fai il presidente di una squadra di serie A suppongo), specialmente a prezzi più accessibili



Il fatto non è che non si possano vendere, ma ricavi pochissimo in termini di cartellino (forse puoi fare qualcosa con Matri, ma Pazzini varrà 0 nonostante sia più forte).


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il fatto non è che non si possano vendere, ma ricavi pochissimo in termini di cartellino (forse puoi fare qualcosa con Matri, ma Pazzini varrà 0 nonostante sia più forte).



Si vero, però comunque se ci pensi ormai sono in pochissimi quelli da cui puoi ricavare qualcosa di sostanzioso, praticamente solo Balotelli. Da De Sciglio ricavi solo 18 milioni che non ti risolvono i problemi. Invece ad esempio la rosa va assolutamente tagliata, dovrebbero andare via una 20ina di giocatori questa estate


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Si vero, però comunque se ci pensi ormai sono in pochissimi quelli da cui puoi ricavare qualcosa di sostanzioso, praticamente solo Balotelli. Da De Sciglio ricavi solo 18 milioni che non ti risolvono i problemi. Invece ad esempio la rosa va assolutamente tagliata, dovrebbero andare via una 20ina di giocatori questa estate



Io non li definirei solo. Poi Balotelli può valere 25, quindi non molto di più. Comunque è difficile fare questi discorsi. Io dico che uno tra Matri e Pazzini parte per forza, ma Paloschi più che prendere il loro posto può essere usato per arrivare a qualcuno di decente.


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non li definirei solo. Poi Balotelli può valere 25, quindi non molto di più. Comunque è difficile fare questi discorsi. Io dico che uno tra Matri e Pazzini parte per forza, ma Paloschi più che prendere il loro posto può essere usato per arrivare a qualcuno di decente.



Ma con 18 milioni che ripiani? Per Balotelli non so quanto ci guadagneremmo, non è detto che sia 25 perché a differenza di De Sciglio non ci sono ancora state presunte offerte o interessamenti concreti


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma con 18 milioni che ripiani? Per Balotelli non so quanto ci guadagneremmo, non è detto che sia 25 perché a differenza di De Sciglio non ci sono ancora state presunte offerte o interessamenti concreti



Eh ma purtroppo a sto giro non abbiamo il Kakà di turno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Aprile 2014)

Comunque se riportiamo lui alla base,dobbiamo anche riprenderci Verdi e Berretta.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque se riportiamo lui alla base,dobbiamo anche riprenderci Verdi e Berretta.



E' riserva in Lega Pro.....


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' riserva in Lega Pro.....



Ma non è peggio di .* (mettici chi vuoi). _cit. ciclica_


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' riserva in Lega Pro.....



Ha segnato domenica il nuovo Vieri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non è peggio di Balotelli. _cit. ciclica_


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2014)

Lasciargli Agazzi come contropartita non sarebbe male


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lasciargli Agazzi come contropartita non sarebbe male



infatti..ho paura che vogliano fare il contrario


----------

